# The early Summer and Sushi Creek Drivel thead



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

time to cook chili dogs....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

Chili dawgs and brewskies to Led Zepplin. It just don't get any better.

Not sure I'm gonna be wadin in a creek that smells like Slips fish fertilizer though.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 11, 2011)

mornin


----------



## Buck (May 11, 2011)

Is there a Doctor in the house?  I can't afford my copay and I'm desperate for Poison Ivy relief...   


  

Not exactly sure why that cracks me up but it does..


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 11, 2011)

Buck said:


> Is there a Doctor in the house?  I can't afford my copay and I'm desperate for Poison Ivy relief...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't even go into Eddie's threads anymore


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Buck said:


> Is there a Doctor in the house?  I can't afford my copay and I'm desperate for Poison Ivy relief...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta get a personal Doc. Just one visit to an GP and you can avoid a lot of the cost of an emergency room or clinic visit by getting stuff called in. Ain't gonna help him right now though.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

chili simmering, home alone with Led Zeppelin "In through the out door" CD cranked up. Life is good!!!


----------



## Buck (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Gotta get a personal Doc. Just one visit to an GP and you can avoid a lot of the cost of an emergency room or clinic visit by getting stuff called in. Ain't gonna help him right now though.



If it was in the campfire my reply would be, "No, but I stayed in a Holliday Inn Express last night."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> chili simmering, home alone with Led Zeppelin "In through the out door" CD cranked up. Life is good!!!



Only one thing could make it better, but in your job you can't afford that...


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> chili simmering, home alone with Led Zeppelin "In through the out door" CD cranked up. Life is good!!!



You sure you don't have Raspberry Beret on by Prince?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

Buck said:


> If it was in the campfire my reply would be, "No, but I stayed in a Holliday Inn Express last night."



My reply was better. Get Rob to forward it to you..


----------



## Buck (May 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My reply was better. Get Rob to forward it to you..



I'm afraid too...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My reply was better. Get Rob to forward it to you..



Incoming, Buck!!!


----------



## Buck (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Incoming, Buck!!!



Pretty much sums it up...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

Buck said:


> Pretty much sums it up...



Sometimes things are just obvious..


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 11, 2011)

I posted a suggestion in the thread. 

Credit: Rhbama3.


----------



## Otis (May 11, 2011)

evening knuckle heads....anyone got a cure for "the itch"


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Otis said:


> evening knuckle heads....anyone got a cure for "the itch"



In your case, i hear penicillin works wonders.


----------



## Buck (May 11, 2011)

Ya'll are killin me...


----------



## Otis (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> In your case, i hear penicillin works wonders.


 


do I take it orally or should I rub it on it? 





Buck said:


> Ya'll are killin me...


 

You are no help...but you could be


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 11, 2011)

Otis said:


> evening knuckle heads....anyone got a cure for "the itch"



Been beddin down with messicans again, huh???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Otis said:


> do I take it orally or should I rub it on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, idjit. Its a shot. Ask DEE to order you some from Mexico when he orders his cortisone.


----------



## Buck (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, idjit. Its a shot. Ask DEE to order you some from Mexico when he orders his cortisone.



Else spray some WD-40 on it...


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Been beddin down with messicans again, huh???



Or Quack


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2011)

Sweet Baby Jesus!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Buck said:


> Else spray some WD-40 on it...



everythings better with wd-40 on it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, idjit. Its a shot. Ask DEE to order you some from Mexico when he orders his cortisone.



Or just eat a good helping of DMSO.


----------



## Otis (May 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Been beddin down with messicans again, huh???


 


Nope. Neighbors came back to visit!  





rhbama3 said:


> No, idjit. Its a shot. Ask DEE to order you some from Mexico when he orders his cortisone.


 

I heard drinking shots cures what ales ya! 





Les Miles said:


> Or Quack


 

Even I have standards.  




Keebs said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!!


 

Your itchin' to huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!!



Leave him outta this.


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

I see that my post count is going down


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I see that my post count is going down



Would you prefer the alternative?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I see that my post count is going down






















you say that like its a bad thing.


----------



## Buck (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I see that my post count is going down



WD-40 works wonders, don't it...


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would you prefer the alternative?



And what would that be?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

Buck said:


> WD-40 works wonders, don't it...



Buck, you do realize that the little red straw supplied with WD-40 isn't there so you can get it further up your nose when you spray it,,,,,,,,,right??


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

Buck said:


> WD-40 works wonders, don't it...



I like it when you light it and make your own personal flame-thrower.


----------



## 243Savage (May 11, 2011)

Buck said:


> Else spray some WD-40 on it...



It works.  Google it.


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

243Savage said:


> It works.  Google it.



I like to google it.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> And what would that be?



you need a penicillin shot too?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

How was da chili dawgs??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I see that my post count is going down





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would you prefer the alternative?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 11, 2011)

Marathon baseball practice tonight. Time to have an adult beverage and go wading in wasabi creek.


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you need a penicillin shot too?



No thanks, I have my Cipro


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How was da chili dawgs??



They were good!
Fast acting too!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> They were good!
> Fast acting too!



That's what Beano is for.


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I posted a suggestion in the thread.



I see that someone else's post count decreased as well. 

Don't be playing around in the Q&A.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No thanks, I have my Cipro



Careful there skippy, that's a keyword for SigInt..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> That's what Beano is for.


Kinda takes all the fun out of the experience!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> They were good!
> Fast acting too!



It's amazing how fast a man can run with his knees together isn't it?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's amazing how fast a man can run with his knees together isn't it?



That conjures up a story bout a man in the woods so desperate that he cut up his own underwear to clean up the carnage. Oh...sorry. That is a story for another day.


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> That conjures up a story bout a man in the woods so desperate that he cut up his own underwear to clean up the carnage. Oh...sorry. That is a story for another day.



Who still wears underwear these days???


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who still wears underwear these days???



After that experience...I never leave home without it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> That conjures up a story bout a man in the woods so desperate that he cut up his own underwear to clean up the carnage. Oh...sorry. That is a story for another day.


Conjuring!!.........Now there is similar, but totally unrelated story!!..........Man I miss BKA!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

Who keeps erasing my smileys???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who keeps erasing my smileys???


 What smileys??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who keeps erasing my smileys???



I dunno, but i owe him a beer.


----------



## slip (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who keeps erasing my smileys???



When you find out, let me know.



So i can thank him.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I see that someone else's post count decreased as well.
> 
> Don't be playing around in the Q&A.



It was a legitimate suggestion, but as usual, people assume. I guess because its something they wouldnt do, they assumed it was a joke.  Bless their hearts... Yawn...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who keeps erasing my smileys???


There are/were an awful lot of Mods/Admin hanging out in here tonight!!..........Take your pick!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What smileys??





rhbama3 said:


> I dunno, but i owe him a beer.





slip said:


> When you find out, let me know.
> 
> So i can thank him.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> There are/were an awful lot of Mods/Admin hanging out in here tonight!!..........Take your pick!!



I think some shenanigans are going on in here... and I have a good idea who it was.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 11, 2011)

Long day in the salt mines...

Im gunna go watch some TV and hit the hay.

Yall have a good evening.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Long day in the salt mines...
> 
> Im gunna go watch some TV and hit the hay.
> 
> Yall have a good evening.


Later Neil/Neal/Kneel!!


----------



## Otis (May 11, 2011)

this itch is really itchy...what should I scratch it with?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Otis said:


> this itch is really itchy...what should I scratch it with?



Got any fiberglass insulation?


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

Otis said:


> this itch is really itchy...what should I scratch it with?



DEE's ingrown toenails???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 11, 2011)

Otis said:


> this itch is really itchy...what should I scratch it with?


Quack said he was really good at scratching itches!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> DEE's ingrown toenails???



ewww...........


----------



## Otis (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Got any fiberglass insulation?


 


Sure do. Should I mix alcohol with it also? 





Les Miles said:


> DEE's ingrown toenails???


 


I'm tuff.....but I ain't no nuclear reactor!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> DEE's ingrown toenails???





rhbama3 said:


> ewww...........


----------



## Otis (May 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quack said he was really good at scratching itches!!


 



I said it once and I'll say it again.....even I have standards!


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

I'm outta here guys. See yall on the flipside.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Otis said:


> Sure do. Should I mix alcohol with it also?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



absolutely! Most great ideas start with alcohol! 


This "Pigs gone wild" series is driving me crazy. They are pigs! choot 'em!!!! 
These morons are trying to rope them, catch with dogs, and building these huge traps. 
50 pounds of corn and a fully loaded 12 gauge is a whole lot easier!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 11, 2011)

Otis said:


> I said it once and I'll say it again.....even I have standards!


Not what I've heard!!.......Or experienced........Do you still count Mark as a friend??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm outta here guys. See yall on the flipside.


Later Perry!!............Still waiting on Pics!!


----------



## Otis (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm outta here guys. See yall on the flipside.


 

I'll be in to tuck you in soon! 





rhbama3 said:


> absolutely! Most great ideas start with alcohol!


 

you grew up with Quack didn't you? 






RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not what I've heard!!.......Or experienced........Do you still count Mark as a friend??


 

Some people joke about sending Quido...now just imagine if I really sent Mark


----------



## slip (May 11, 2011)

Im really hoping the refrigerated skrimps and fried oysters dont end up biting me on the rear, cause they was soooo good


----------



## Otis (May 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Im really hoping the refrigerated skrimps and fried oysters dont end up biting me on the rear, cause they was soooo good


 


Does it itch?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Im really hoping the refrigerated skrimps and fried oysters dont end up biting me on the rear, cause they was soooo good



Evening, Slipper!
Trying to finish watching this stoopid pig show and call it a night.
Need to get you a toaster oven if you don't have one. Nothing reheats fried food like one of those things!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2011)

Sweet Baby Jesus . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus . . .



again, leave him outta this.
That goes for any holy cows too!


----------



## slip (May 11, 2011)

Otis said:


> Does it itch?


Nah i just took a shower, thanks anyway.


rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Slipper!
> Trying to finish watching this stoopid pig show and call it a night.
> Need to get you a toaster oven if you don't have one. Nothing reheats fried food like one of those things!



We have one, but i've been banned from it.

Set off the smoke detector making toast. No joke. Had to open windows and everything because there was a little cloud of smoke. The "toast" was blacker and harder then a roofing shingle.

shoulda saved it...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 11, 2011)

Otis said:


> Some people joke about sending Quido...now just imagine if I really sent Mark


That is really scary!!

Alright folks time to flip the light switch off!!.......Good night!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

I'm outta here too!


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2011)

morning folks...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks...



morning jm  

looks like one more summer day this spring.


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm
> 
> looks like one more summer day this spring.



We better start getting used to it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

I refuse to get use to anything...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 12, 2011)

Good Morning to all of you early-risers.

OK, I have finished my daily 2 1/2 mile walk so I am ready for the rest of the day.  By the way, what day is it ???  Is it the weekend yet ???


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I refuse to get use to anything...



you'll get used to it and like it mister


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you early-risers.
> 
> OK, I have finished my daily 2 1/2 mile walk so I am ready for the rest of the day.  By the way, what day is it ???  Is it the weekend yet ???



Nope not yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> you'll get used to it and like it mister


I've heard that before, it just never seems to work out like that. I'm a non-conformist, a renegade, a real against the grain kind of revolutionary I tell ya'...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you early-risers.
> 
> OK, I have finished my daily 2 1/2 mile walk so I am ready for the rest of the day.  By the way, what day is it ???  Is it the weekend yet ???



Well aren't you trying to show up the couch slugs. 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard that before, it just never seems to work out like that. I'm a non-conformist, a renegade, a real against the grain kind of revolutionary I tell ya'...



So you are conforming to the non-conformist code?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well aren't you trying to show up the couch slugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

Where are all of the wasabi wadin idjits this morning?


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 12, 2011)

Here i is.


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard that before, it just never seems to work out like that. I'm a non-conformist, a renegade, a real against the grain kind of revolutionary I tell ya'...





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where are all of the wasabi wadin idjits this morning?



Some of us are at work already......But you do conform to the creek waders association rules 

You conformist you


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 12, 2011)

Sorry i was reading over my "admin in training" manual that 243savage sent to me last night.  I will be banning people in no time at all!


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Here i is.




Morning



BBQBOSS said:


> Sorry i was reading over my "admin in training" manual that 243savage sent to me last night.  I will be banning people in no time at all!



have they shown you how to delete infractions?


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 12, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> have they shown you how to delete infractions?



I know how, but its top secret info.  It may be for sale though.


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I know how, but its top secret info.  It may be for sale though.



I got charcoal for trade


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well aren't you trying to show up the couch slugs.
> 
> Gobbler, No not at all.  My Cardiologist advised me to get plenty of exercise so I get up early each morning and walk 2 1/2 miles then come home and check and see if my name is listed on the obituary page in the morning paper.  If I don't see my name, I then eat breakfast and continue with the rest of the day.  I know that I feel a lot better after walking each morning.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> gobbleinwoods said:
> 
> 
> > Well aren't you trying to show up the couch slugs.
> ...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> EAGLE EYE 444 said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you!  wish I could make myself do that too!
> ...


----------



## MoonPie (May 12, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> gobbleinwoods said:
> 
> 
> > My Cardiologist advised me to get plenty of exercise so I get up early each morning and walk 2 1/2 miles then come home and check and see if my name is listed on the obituary page in the morning paper.  If I don't see my name, I then eat breakfast and continue with the rest of the day.  I know that I feel a lot better after walking each morning.
> ...


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Keebs, give that Battle-Ax office flunky my number !!!
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 12, 2011)

Pesent and a counted for


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pesent and a count for



I don't know whether to be  or   but I knew exactly what you were saying...............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't know whether to be  or   but I knew exactly what you were saying...............


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

good moanin'........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

Is it time yet?


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it time yet?



Hammer time...


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> good moanin'........





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it time yet?


 sure, why not?


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> good moanin'........


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it time yet?



for.......what?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it time yet?



I call shotgun


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hammer time...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I call shotgun


No idjit, we're going to Shogun's. Drop the 't'...


Keebs said:


>


I miss my brotha' MC...


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Can't touch this....


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No idjit, we're going to Shogun's. Drop the 't'...
> 
> I miss my brotha' MC...





david w. said:


> Can't touch this....


 Don't tell Quack that................


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't tell Quack that................





If you wan't me to continue to stawk you,we need to work on something.You need to go shave yo legs and fix yo toe nails.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> If you wan't me to continue to stawk you,we need to work on something.You need to go shave yo legs and fix yo toe nails.......



She's gonna hurt you for that one..


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> If you wan't me to continue to stawk you,we need to work on something.You need to go shave yo legs and fix yo toe nails.......


you're the first to think I needed too............ 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's gonna hurt you for that one..


 see what I meant in the pm???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you're the first to think I needed too............
> 
> 
> see what I meant in the pm???



It's just like standin out in the rain shuggums. Let it roll off, the sun will shine eventually.













Of course, then you'll be whining about how hot it is and all of the stinkin gnats...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

Mornin, me fwiends!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, me fwiends!!!



What up JC???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up JC???




Ahhh...just trying to recoup from sleep deprivation for the past 3-4 days. How ya doin MIG??


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's just like standin out in the rain shuggums. Let it roll off, the sun will shine eventually.
> Of course, then you'll be whining about how hot it is and all of the stinkin gnats...


 like you don't complain of the very same things when you're down this way???


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, me fwiends!!!


 Welcome back, Chief!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> like you don't complain of the very same things when you're down this way???
> 
> :



But I don't complain when it's raining..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> like you don't complain of the very same things when you're down this way???
> 
> Welcome back, Chief!




Thanks Ms Keebs-o-licious!!!


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you're the first to think I needed too............
> 
> 
> see what I meant in the pm???



I see,Im aggravating...
Yall talk about me with pms.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But I don't complain when it's raining..


 I don't either..............



Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Ms Keebs-o-licious!!!






david w. said:


> I see,Im aggravating...
> Yall talk about me with pms.


 so am I, what's your point?
 nope, you're name was nevah mentioned............. don't go gettin parynoid on us!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't either..............
> 
> 
> :



Metaphorically speaking,,,,,,,,,idjit...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't either..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh yeah....PM sent


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't either..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Metaphorically speaking,,,,,,,,,idjit...


I don't Meta...........metap............ I don't do medieval times stuff!



Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah....PM sent






david w. said:


>


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't Meta...........metap............ I don't do medieval times stuff!



You did it.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

Whats fer Lunch???


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whats fer Lunch???



philly steak and cheese hot pocket...


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> You did it.....


 who me????????? Nevah!!!!!!! Bwaaahahahahaha


Jeff C. said:


> Whats fer Lunch???


cheekun sammich.............


david w. said:


> philly steak and cheese hot pocket...


 dat sounds good!


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> who me????????? Nevah!!!!!!! Bwaaahahahahaha
> 
> cheekun sammich.............
> 
> dat sounds good!



Yeah,There pretty dang good.Throw em in the microwave and its time to eat...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> philly steak and cheese hot pocket...





Keebs said:


> who me????????? Nevah!!!!!!! Bwaaahahahahaha
> 
> cheekun sammich.............
> 
> dat sounds good!




Yep...got a left over ribeye from last night...gonna reheat and devour


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whats fer Lunch???



Funny you should mention that. I was just referencing a soup sammich to someone..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Funny you should mention that. I was just referencing a soup sammich to someone..




 Mmmmm...soup sammiches!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mmmmm...soup sammiches!!!



Well, that and football bats, and no sooner than I get it out of my mouth and another foulball is punted through the 19th green of the 21st fairway..


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Yeah,There pretty dang good.Throw em in the microwave and its time to eat...


 I need to pick some of them up to have on the weekends when I don't have time to cook, just heat/eat & keep on going!



Jeff C. said:


> Yep...got a left over ribeye from last night...gonna reheat and devour


groan, ribeye............. you know I'ma "meat&taters" kinda girl!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, that and football bats, and no sooner than I get it out of my mouth and another foulball is punted through the 19th green of the 21st fairway..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

Is it time now??


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it time now??


 with everything going on, shuggums, I don't know that you could pick a good nor bad time............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> with everything going on, shuggums, I don't know that you could pick a good nor bad time............



Tell him to just do it already.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Tell him to just do it already.


 why do *I* have to be the one to tell him???  I always get the bad jobs!!  ~pouting & stomping off Slip style~


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Any of you know why a tiller wont run at full power?It will crank,but it struggles to stay running and it doesn't have that much power.I cleaned the carb,but that didn't help.Maybe i need to buy a new one.I got it at a yard sale for 10 bucks.


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I need to pick some of them up to have on the weekends when I don't have time to cook, just heat/eat & keep on going!
> 
> 
> groan, ribeye............. you know I'ma "meat&taters" kinda girl!!



I like the meatball mozzarella,bar-b-q and the philly steak and cheese.


----------



## slip (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> why do *I* have to be the one to tell him???  I always get the bad jobs!!  ~pouting & stomping off Slip style~



HEY! leave me out of this dang it.


~slams door on way out~


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

slip said:


> HEY! leave me out of this dang it.
> 
> 
> ~slams door on way out~


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Any of you know why a tiller wont run at full power?It will crank,but it struggles to stay running and it doesn't have that much power.I cleaned the carb,but that didn't help.Maybe i need to buy a new one.I got it at a yard sale for 10 bucks.


ya got your money's worth, go get a new one.........
(try new gas?)



david w. said:


> I like the meatball mozzarella,bar-b-q and the philly steak and cheese.


noted!



slip said:


> HEY! leave me out of this dang it.
> 
> 
> ~slams door on way out~


 Dramaking!


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ya got your money's worth, go get a new one.........
> (try new gas?)
> 
> 
> ...



Did that,I cleaned out the tank and everything.i think its getting to much gas because it shoots gas out of the carb bad.I may just get a new carb for it and try that.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Did that,I cleaned out the tank and everything.i think its getting to much gas because it shoots gas out of the carb bad.I may just get a new carb for it and try that.


ya clean da sparkplug too??   My mechanican skillz are very limited!


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ya clean da sparkplug too??   My mechanican skillz are very limited!



Did that too.

At least your trying...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2011)

Howdy everybody, got my cable, internet and phone back last night!      They will be out in 3 weeks to bury it, so I have some time to finish up my projects.  I can't wait to get back to work so I can relax and chill a bit, this vacation stuff isn't all its cracked up to be.  (See vacation post).


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Did that too.
> 
> At least your trying...


 I had a tiller my Daddy gave me years ago, I'd have to tinker with it every year to get it going!
Try a thread in the "On Topic" forum, you might actually get some help there........... (just don't tell BBQBOSS about it)



boneboy96 said:


> Howdy everybody, got my cable, internet and phone back last night!      They will be out in 3 weeks to bury it, so I have some time to finish up my projects.  I can't wait to get back to work so I can relax and chill a bit, this vacation stuff isn't all its cracked up to be.  (See vacation post).


 Love the "stuck" pictures!!!  THAT would be my luck!!!


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I had a tiller my Daddy gave me years ago, I'd have to tinker with it every year to get it going!
> Try a thread in the "On Topic" forum, you might actually get some help there........... (just don't tell BBQBOSS about it)
> 
> 
> Love the "stuck" pictures!!!  THAT would be my luck!!!




its okay.i will check the carb.Thanks though


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> its okay.i will check the carb.Thanks though


 You're welcome............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

Weird stuff happening around here . . .


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Weird stuff happening around here . . .


 must be the water, 'cause it ain't a full moon yet...........


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Weird stuff happening around here . . .



things like that happen when you show up


----------



## slip (May 12, 2011)

Dang....Crackerdave got banded.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> things like that happen when you show up


 careful dere, don't go hatin on da Quackster!! 



slip said:


> Dang....Crackerdave got banded.


 where? when??  say what??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> careful dere, don't go hatin on da Quackster!!
> 
> 
> where? when??  say what??????



Check yo PM,s.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check yo PM,s.


 I have, he said he was closing his account, not getting himself bannedededd!!!


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Me hope i don't get banned...I'll just stay outta trouble


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Me hope i don't get banned...I'll just stay outta trouble


 gasp  you  stay  out  of  truble???


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> gasp  you  stay  out  of  truble???



I can do it....


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

I think i got one infraction....Thats enough...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Weird stuff happening around here . . .



Hey Sugarda....uh.....Quackdaddy!!!



Keebs said:


> I have, he said he was closing his account, not getting himself bannedededd!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> I can do it....





david w. said:


> I think i got one infraction....Thats enough...


either you do or you don't............... which is it?


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Sugarda....uh.....Quackdaddy!!!


incoming.....................


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2011)

Back from the lake. Life is good.


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> either you do or you don't............... which is it?



Beats me...Do you get a pm when you break a rule?


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Back from the lake. Life is good.


more incoming.............



david w. said:


> Beats me...Do you get a pm when you break a rule?


 I dunno, I've never broken a rule............. wrist slapped, yes,  no infractions here..............


----------



## slip (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Beats me...Do you get a pm when you break a rule?



You can get a "silent" warning, where your offending comment gets pulled but nothing is said...just a "hint"

you can get a unofficial warning...just that, a heads up your being watched

you can get a offcial warning, where you know ... if you do that again your gunna get smacked

and then you can get....smacked.


So yes, you _can_ get a Pm, but not always.....


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

slip said:


> You can get a "silent" warning, where your offending comment gets pulled but nothing is said...just a "hint"
> 
> you can get a unofficial warning...just that, a heads up your being watched
> 
> ...


 sounds like you've been around the block a time or two dere, Slipster!


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

slip said:


> You can get a "silent" warning, where your offending comment gets pulled but nothing is said...just a "hint"
> 
> you can get a unofficial warning...just that, a heads up your being watched
> 
> ...




Thanks...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Beats me...Do you get a pm when you break a rule?






Trust me, you'll know it when you get an infraction . . .


And when/if you do, be sure and forward it to all yo buddies!!!



Seth Carter caused my only one!!


----------



## 243Savage (May 12, 2011)

slip said:


> You can get a "silent" warning, where your offending comment gets pulled but nothing is said...just a "hint"
> 
> you can get a unofficial warning...just that, a heads up your being watched
> 
> ...



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=437530


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Beats me...Do you get a pm when you break a rule?



PM Nic and ask him. Also be sure to include that you believe mountain men who are scared of chickens are sissies and that you aren't worried about his dull tomahawks.


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> PM Nic and ask him. Also be sure to include that you believe mountain men who are scared of chickens are sissies and that you aren't worried about his dull tomahawks.



You be crazy man...


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

243Savage said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=437530



Got it...


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2011)

243Savage said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=437530



Best thread ever!


----------



## slip (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seth Carter caused my only one!!


X2


243Savage said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=437530



Yay i was right.


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me, you'll know it when you get an infraction . . .
> 
> 
> And when/if you do, be sure and forward it to all yo buddies!!!
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

243Savage said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=437530



That's reasonable....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> You be crazy man...




Look....I'll give you an example, Nic is the least of yo worries....He's old as dirt, got bad knees, *Sweet* disposition, harmless as a puppy, etc., 

Heck, have you ever seen him ring a Guinea's neck???


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Look....I'll give you an example, Nic is the least of yo worries....He's old as dirt, got bad knees, *Sweet* disposition, harmless as a puppy, etc.,
> 
> Heck, have you ever seen him ring a Guinea's neck???





No nic is the man......

I'll leave it at that...


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

243Savage said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=437530


 always nice to have a visual............ 



david w. said:


> You be crazy man...


You just now figuring that out??


slip said:


> X2
> 
> 
> Yay i was right.


 You da Ma....... uuuhh ManCub, slip!!



david w. said:


> No nic is the man......
> 
> I'll leave it at that...


 smart man, smart!!


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> always nice to have a visual............
> 
> 
> You just now figuring that out??
> ...



Play my cards right...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

There's something happening in here . . .


What it is ain't exactly clear . . .


There's a man with a gun over there . .


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's something happening in here . . .
> 
> 
> What it is ain't exactly clear . . .
> ...



Did you forget to take your pills?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

slip said:


> X2
> 
> 
> Yay i was right.




Hey slipster!!! You ever mount that tail yet...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's something happening in here . . .
> 
> 
> What it is ain't exactly clear . . .
> ...



Ain't never been to clear around here


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's something happening in here . . .
> 
> 
> What it is ain't exactly clear . . .
> ...


turn da music down man!



david w. said:


> Did you forget to take your pills?





Jeff C. said:


> Hey slipster!!! You ever mount that tail yet...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey slipster!!! You ever mount that tail yet...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2011)

slip said:


> You can get a "silent" warning, where your offending comment gets pulled but nothing is said...just a "hint"
> 
> you can get a unofficial warning...just that, a heads up your being watched
> 
> ...



Spoken like a true Junior Mod in Training.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Spoken like a true Junior Mod in Training.







He'd be a good one . .


----------



## Otis (May 12, 2011)

This is itch is killing me. Someone scratch it for me.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Spoken like a true Junior Mod in Training.





Hooked On Quack said:


> He'd be a good one . .


He gets my vote too!


Otis said:


> This is itch is killing me. Someone scratch it for me.


 c'mere..................


----------



## 243Savage (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He'd be a good one . .



Hmmm.  Maybe he could be in charge of all usernames beginning with the letter "H"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Hmmm.  Maybe he could be in charge of all usernames beginning with the letter "H"







Grrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Hmmm.  Maybe he could be in charge of all usernames beginning with the letter "H"



Im safe..


----------



## elfiii (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> No nic is the man......
> 
> I'll leave it at that...



Check again. Nic is the "bouncer".


----------



## Otis (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He gets my vote too!
> 
> c'mere..................


 


You got any fiberglass and sand?


----------



## 243Savage (May 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im safe..



Seth has the "D" names.


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

elfiii said:


> Check again. Nic is the "bouncer".







243Savage said:


> Seth has the "D" names.




Dang it,Change my user name to ''L. david w.''


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

elfiii said:


> Check again. Nic is the "bouncer".





243Savage said:


> Seth has the "D" names.






What's up with all the Admin in here???



Seth has his own "Demise" list . . .


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Maybe i could bribe him with a piece of candy?


----------



## mattech (May 12, 2011)

Who ran crackerdave off?

Sure hate to see him go.


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2011)

slip said:


> You can get a "silent" warning, where your offending comment gets pulled but nothing is said...just a "hint"
> 
> you can get a unofficial warning...just that, a heads up your being watched
> 
> ...



Depends on who is the one that caught you,I was here less then 4 days got nothing but a smack!!...Oh well 1 in 3 yrs ain't bad


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Hmmm.  Maybe he could be in charge of all usernames beginning with the letter "H"





elfiii said:


> Check again. Nic is the "bouncer".





243Savage said:


> Seth has the "D" names.





Hooked On Quack said:


> What's up with all the Admin in here???


 they be circlin for some reason though......... 



Otis said:


> You got any fiberglass and sand?


meybe............ 


mattech said:


> Who ran crackerdave off?
> 
> Sure hate to see him go.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 12, 2011)

Hey , whats going on up in here?


----------



## slip (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey slipster!!! You ever mount that tail yet...


Gotta get some epoxy from the store today or tomorrow then it'll be ready


Hooked On Quack said:


>


Turkey ... tail 



Hooked On Quack said:


> He'd be a good one . .


Aww, you really think so?



243Savage said:


> Hmmm.  Maybe he could be in charge of all usernames beginning with the letter "H"


Sounds good to me!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr!!





jmfauver said:


> Depends on who is the one that caught you,I was here less then 4 days got nothing but a smack!!...Oh well 1 in 3 yrs ain't bad



 Yeah i got skipped right on to the smack part once before also....but its been awhile since.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , whats going on up in here?


ssshhhh, not so loud...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

Think I'll have a beer . . .


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll have a beer . . .


 Good Idea!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll have a beer . . .



Soooo,,,,,,,,,,,,It's time now???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooo,,,,,,,,,,,,It's time now???





Yep, and it's also time to implement Plan A . . .


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooo,,,,,,,,,,,,It's time now???


~arms crossed, foot tappin~ I AIN'T TELLIN!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, and it's also time to implement Plan C . . .


 C??  No A? B? just jump on in with C???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 12, 2011)

did i mention today is my friday


----------



## mudracing101 (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll have a beer . . .





Keebs said:


> Good Idea!



Great idea Bottoms up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~arms crossed, foot tappin~ I AIN'T TELLIN!!!!!!!
> 
> C??  No A? B? just jump on in with C???




Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!! STOP IT!!






mudracing101 said:


> did i mention today is my friday






Did I mention yesterday was my Friday??


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> did i mention today is my friday


 Dat's right, you goin fishin, ain't ya??  you DO know................. it's gonna rain this weekend............... 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!! STOP IT!!
> 
> Did I mention yesterday was my Friday??


 whuuut????????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, and it's also time to implement Plan A . . .



You go get the plan "A", I'm gonna go get a cold Yeungling..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!! STOP IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why yes you did, you one-upper


----------



## mudracing101 (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dat's right, you goin fishin, ain't ya??  you DO know................. it's gonna rain this weekend...............
> 
> 
> 
> whuuut????????



Gonna be rainin fishies and beers


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna be rainin fishies and beers


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

ya'll talk too much....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ya'll talk too much....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 12, 2011)

Im out talk to ya'lls Monday!!


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ya'll talk too much....


 no we don't! 


mudracing101 said:


> Im out talk to ya'lls Monday!!


 Have a good'un, Mud!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

I'm gonna eat my final meal tonight until I go to Shoguns on Monday night...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I mention yesterday was my Friday??



Today is mine and I got about ten mins before I pop a top


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna eat my final meal tonight until I go to Shoguns on Monday night...


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Today is mine and I got about ten mins before I pop a top


BOBOBBBBBBYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ya'll talk too much....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooo,,,,,,,,,,,,It's time now???



As long as it's after 10:55 a.m. Just ask Quack


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna eat my final meal tonight until I go to Shoguns on Monday night...



I'm gonna eat my final meal tonight till breakfast tomorrow. Chicken taco's!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BOBOBBBBBBYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!



Hiya Keebs


----------



## StriperAddict (May 12, 2011)

Sushi!  Someone say sushi??  Sorry, I missed the opening bell when this got started 


Afternoon folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BOBOBBBBBBYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!



Where? Huh? What??



OH There he is!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where? Huh? What??
> 
> 
> 
> OH There he is!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



I just watched a fella drive a 20d nail into a board with his forehead on the History Channel.

Just how talented a fella are you with all that head bangin??


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just watched a fella drive a 20d nail into a board with his forehead on the History Channel.
> 
> Just how talented a fella are you with all that head bangin??



You'd be surprised.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You'd be surprised.



well, looky who jumped out of da bushes!


----------



## turtlebug (May 12, 2011)

Ahhhh....  

Fishbait finally once and for all blew up his HP.  


So tired of hearing him whine about missing his Wobbert-Woo!      .


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Depends on who is the one that caught you,I was here less then 4 days got nothing but a smack!!...Oh well 1 in 3 yrs ain't bad



Technically, you've only been here 2 and a half years!   There's still time for ya!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just watched a fella drive a 20d nail into a board with his forehead on the History Channel.
> 
> Just how talented a fella are you with all that head bangin??



I could use a feller like that out here on the job site!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, looky who jumped out of da bushes!





Butt nekkid in a cheekun mask!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Ahhhh....
> 
> Fishbait finally once and for all blew up his HP.
> 
> ...



Bugsy!!! 
I got a heart to do Monday morning and then plan to go to the lease and pull all the cameras. Gotta get all the external batteries recharged and feeders cleaned and put new batteries in. At some point, Bait needs to come up soon and we'll get stands pulled and moved. Got big trees down across muppet lane and behind the camp where you booty shot your boar. Ready to move to the other side where all the hog pic's are. New guy can have that side of the property and we'll concentrate on the other side.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!!
> I got a heart to do Monday morning and then plan to go to the lease and pull all the cameras. Gotta get all the external batteries recharged and feeders cleaned and put new batteries in. At some point, Bait needs to come up soon and we'll get stands pulled and moved. Got big trees down across muppet lane and behind the camp where you booty shot your boar. Ready to move to the other side where all the hog pic's are. New guy can have that side of the property and we'll concentrate on the other side.



The heck with all that, when are Fishbait and Turtlebabe coming to Albany so we can gorge ourselves silly on food?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The heck with all that, when are Fishbait and Turtlebabe coming to Albany so we can gorge ourselves silly on food?





Hopefully next month on my to PCB!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hopefully next month on my to PCB!!!



Y'all are comin through on a Friday. I'll be leaving on Thursdays, unless something goes real wrong...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all are comin through on a Friday. I'll be leaving on Thursdays, unless something goes real wrong...



That can be arranged.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That can be arranged.



:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all are comin through on a Friday. I'll be leaving on Thursdays, unless something goes real wrong...





Come on Hugh, I'll pay fo yo suppa and drinks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

Welllll, don't this just SUCK, here I am all ready to play and all my buds have gone . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welllll, don't this just SUCK, here I am all ready to play and all my buds have gone . . .



Here i is!!! 
Got to start cooking supper before Bubbette gets testy. She don't like waiting on supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Here i is!!!
> Got to start cooking supper before Bubbette gets testy. She don't like waiting on supper.





Hiya Pookie, gotta get ready to grill for Dawn too, but will be grillin Nekkid, wearin my Cheekun mask . . .


----------



## jmfauver (May 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Technically, you've only been here 2 and a half years!   There's still time for ya!



yeah...yeah...yeah...just get technical will ya....See if I open your birthday thread next year


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Pookie, gotta get ready to grill for Dawn too, but will be grillin Nekkid, wearin my Cheekun mask . . .



onions make me cry.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> yeah...yeah...yeah...just get technical will ya....See if I open your birthday thread next year


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

got the hotel confirmation and registration for the meeting done for next month. Things to do:
Stop at Bass Pro in Mobile
Find BBQBOSS a bottle of something hot
On the way back, stop and buy crawfish somewhere
Stop at Bass Pro in Mobile


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> got the hotel confirmation and registration for the meeting done for next month. Things to do:
> Stop at Bass Pro in Mobile
> Find BBQBOSS a bottle of something hot
> On the way back, stop and buy crawfish somewhere
> Stop at Bass Pro in Mobile



Buy him some Ghost Pepper sauce. It has a nice mild and smooth taste.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Buy him some Ghost Pepper sauce. It has a nice mild and smooth taste.



I think he aleady has that. Last trip i brought him some Blairs Death something. Came in a coffin shaped box! 
Gonna have to do some googling to find a decent seafood market along the way. Slidell didn't look too promising.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

I finally found the Sriracha sauce and also found out that the folks from LA that make the Tiger Sauce also make about 8 others, so I grabbed me some Yucatan Sunshine and some Cajun Sunshine..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I finally found the Sriracha sauce and also found out that the folks from LA that make the Tiger Sauce also make about 8 others, so I grabbed me some Yucatan Sunshine and some Cajun Sunshine..



Sriracha and Tiger sauce are both at the Publix here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sriracha and Tiger sauce are both at the Publix here.


They are both at ours also, I just had to find the right aisle for the Sriracha. It seems to be too much of a mystery in the grocery business that all hot sauces should be on one aisle. Ours are on three different aisles...


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2011)

Ever heard of this one? Supposed to be the new world's hottest chili.



> - The record setting Butch T Trinidad Scorpion tested at 1,463,700 SHU (SHU = scoville heat units). The current official Guinness record holder is the Naga Viper pepper which tested at 1,382,118 scoville heat units.


 



> Beware, Naga Viper. Your reign as the world's hottest chilli pepper may be coming to a close.
> A group of Australians is seeking world record status for a new variety of chilli, a bright red pepper so potent that processing it for eating requires gas masks and protective chemical warfare-like clothing.
> The "Trinidad Scorpion Butch T" chilli, a mere 2.5 cm (1 inch) long, comes it at a fiery 1.46 million Scoville Heat Units (SHU) per chilli, according to testing by Melbourne firm EML Chemical == taking it well past the Naga Viper British Chilli, the current Guinness record-holder at 1.38 million SHU.
> By comparison, a jalapeno pepper contains anywhere from 2,500 to 8,000 SHU.
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 12, 2011)

Heard of it a Few weeks ago.  Havent tried it yet...


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2011)

Sounds like it is pretty potent. One comment I read said to "put a roll of toilet paper in the freezer"


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Buy him some Ghost Pepper sauce. It has a nice mild and smooth taste.



Ive got that bottle as well as the daves private reserve which is about 10 times hotter than that one.  And yes, ive tried the reserve already.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I think he aleady has that. Last trip i brought him some Blairs Death something. Came in a coffin shaped box!
> Gonna have to do some googling to find a decent seafood market along the way. Slidell didn't look too promising.



You going to NOLA again???


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> got the hotel confirmation and registration for the meeting done for next month. Things to do:
> Stop at Bass Pro in Mobile
> Find BBQBOSS a bottle of something hot
> On the way back, stop and buy crawfish somewhere
> Stop at Bass Pro in Mobile


Get me something that is straight up deadly!!! I want to cry!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You going to NOLA again???



JC, help Wobert out. He doesn't seem to think there are any seafood markets in Slidell...


----------



## slip (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C, Dad got the epoxy on his way home, and im going to put it on the tail after swamp people, it says it takes 24 hours to cure and harden all the way....So in about 27 hours i should have pics


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> JC, help Wobert out. He doesn't seem to think there are any seafood markets in Slidell...



Well, I got friends along the way, from Bay St. Louis to Jesuit Bend.

Choot....dem boys is always willin to help a brudder out!!!

Matter of fact, I'm prolly goin next month also. Maybe at the same time...just not exactly sure yet


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

slip said:


> Jeff C, Dad got the epoxy on his way home, and im going to put it on the tail after swamp people, it says it takes 24 hours to cure and harden all the way....So in about 27 hours i should have pics




 I can't wait to see it Do you think the legs are going to work like we talked about?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2011)

Man I'm tired.........Too many long days!!

How are you fine folks this evening!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I got friends along the way, from Bay St. Louis to Jesuit Bend.
> 
> Choot....dem boys is always willin to help a brudder out!!!
> 
> Matter of fact, I'm prolly goin next month also. Maybe at the same time...just not exactly sure yet



Man, that would be awesome if we could meet ya'll down there! We'll be at the Rosevelt/Waldorf Astoria from Tuesday June 14th till Saturday the 18th. 
I would rather find a place in Slidell or east instead of trying to get around NOLA looking for crawfish, crabs, etc..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Man I'm tired.........Too many long days!!
> 
> How are you fine folks this evening!!



Purty tired myself, but it seems they've been raggin you out here lately my friend!!

 To ya Mitch!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that would be awesome if we could meet ya'll down there! We'll be at the Rosevelt/Waldorf Astoria from Tuesday June 14th till Saturday the 18th.
> I would rather find a place in Slidell or east instead of trying to get around NOLA looking for crawfish, crabs, etc..



10-4 Robert....I've got a buddy in Bay St. Louis that can probably hook you up. He even catches his own blue crabs. They aren't always the biggest, fattest crabs, but I've never gone down there and not had some to eat and/or brought some home

We may be going before that...dang it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty tired myself, but it seems they've been raggin you out here lately my friend!!
> 
> To ya Mitch!!!


There is light at the end of the tunnel, but it's all the way on the other end!!!........Gonna have a talk with the new hire tomorrow, and see if he feels comfortable going it on his own this weekend!!..........I'll only be a phone call, and 10 minutes away if he needs help!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 Robert....I've got a buddy in Bay St. Louis that can probably hook you up. He even catches his own blue crabs. They aren't always the biggest, fattest crabs, but I've never gone down there and not had some to eat and/or brought some home
> 
> We may be going before that...dang it.



I remember the sign for Bay st. louis, but don't remember where it was at. Be back in a minute. wanna google map it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There is light at the end of the tunnel, but it's all the way on the other end!!!........Gonna have a talk with the new hire tomorrow, and see if he feels comfortable going it on his own this weekend!!..........I'll only be a phone call, and 10 minutes away if he needs help!!



You've got two weeks to get him squared away...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

okay, St. Louis doesn't look too far off of I-10, so that would work!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got two weeks to get him squared away...


He gave me a good day yesterday!!........It's the one that has been there for five years that has me more concerned at the moment!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, St. Louis doesn't look too far off of I-10, so that would work!



It's only about 5-7 miles.

<br /><small>View Larger Map</small>


I'll see if I can get y'all hooked up....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There is light at the end of the tunnel, but it's all the way on the other end!!!........Gonna have a talk with the new hire tomorrow, and see if he feels comfortable going it on his own this weekend!!..........I'll only be a phone call, and 10 minutes away if he needs help!!




I think I saw that light....once


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's only about 5-7 miles.
> 
> <br /><small>View Larger Map</small>
> 
> ...



Thank ya, Jeff!
I'm thinking 40-50 pounds of cooked crawfish, and not sure what else. Depends on whats available i guess.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thank ya, Jeff!
> I'm thinking 40-50 pounds of cooked crawfish, and not sure what else. Depends on whats available i guess.




I gotcha.....probably anything you want and then some!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotcha.....probably anything you want and then some!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I saw that light....once


It may be a train wreck for sure, but I've got to let go, and have confidence in my decisions sooner or later!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It may be a train wreck for sure, but I've got to let go, and have confidence in my decisions sooner or later!!



Hope everything works out for you!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope everything works out for you!!


Me too!!.........Time to go look for the Sandman!!.........Good night Folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2011)

Fixin to go watch some TV, and fall asleep

Catch y'all on the flip side


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (May 12, 2011)

Is it just me or is the forum clock 1 hour behind?...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2011)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> Is it just me or is the forum clock 1 hour behind?...



Hey GM! Long time no see! 
The forum clock has been boogered up for months now. 

Night, ya'll!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> Is it just me or is the forum clock 1 hour behind?...



It's just you. I went into my settings and fixed it..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 13, 2011)

12:13


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> 12:13



No idjit, yours says 1:13 on that post. You obviously haven't fixed yours either...


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that would be awesome if we could meet ya'll down there! We'll be at the Rosevelt/Waldorf Astoria from Tuesday June 14th till Saturday the 18th.
> I would rather find a place in Slidell or east instead of trying to get around NOLA looking for crawfish, crabs, etc..



Bama,

Just do me a favor....No chocolate Martini's around the computers this time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2011)

TGIF and a pot of coffee to start the day.


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> TGIF and a pot of coffee to start the day.




Morning Gobble


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Gobble



morning jm.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 13, 2011)

Morning all.   It's another day of wall building and digging.       I'm running out of energy...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.   It's another day of wall building and digging.       I'm running out of energy...



When you gonna start the workshop??


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.   It's another day of wall building and digging.       I'm running out of energy...




Stay cool out there....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> When you gonna start the workshop??



He will as soon as he invites the Woody's construction crew over


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Stay cool out there....
> 
> 
> 
> He will as soon as he invites the Woody's construction crew over



He tried that already, nobody would accept when he refused to pay in the form of handing out some of his Tabor knives..


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He tried that already, nobody would accept when he refused to pay in the form of handing out some of his Tabor knives..



Shoot,he just did not ask the right ones....Pizza and drinks would work for me ( of course a discount on a Tabor wouldn't hurt)


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

_*TGIF!!!!!!!!!*_​


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

soooooo many things I could say, so many, so, so, soooooo many................... 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5996767&postcount=1

But ya can't out argue STUPID!


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> soooooo many things I could say, so many, so, so, soooooo many...................
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5996767&postcount=1
> 
> But ya can't out argue STUPID!



Morning Keebs...I saw it but knew I would get banned for saying anything,so I kept my mouth shut


Yeah I know it's a miracle


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Keebs...I saw it but knew I would get banned for saying anything,so I kept my mouth shut
> 
> 
> Yeah I know it's a miracle


 mee too, meeeee too!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*TGIF!!!!!!!!!*_​



HecK YeaH, GooD MorninG EveryonE.


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2011)

Good Morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> soooooo many things I could say, so many, so, so, soooooo many...................
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5996767&postcount=1
> 
> But ya can't out argue STUPID!



Best leave it be shuggums..


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Best leave it be shuggums..


I am, I am.......... dabnabbitwetbehindtheearsnoitallbetterthanthouggggrrrrrrr..............

ok, breathe...........breathe..................exhale.............ooommmmm.......

I'm trying, really I am..............


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Bama,
> 
> Just do me a favor....No chocolate Martini's around the computers this time


I make no promises. 


Keebs said:


> I am, I am.......... dabnabbitwetbehindtheearsnoitallbetterthanthouggggrrrrrrr..............
> 
> ok, breathe...........breathe..................exhale.............ooommmmm.......
> 
> I'm trying, really I am..............


Just smile and wave boys, just smile and wave......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I am, I am.......... dabnabbitwetbehindtheearsnoitallbetterthanthouggggrrrrrrr..............
> 
> ok, breathe...........breathe..................exhale.............ooommmmm.......
> 
> I'm trying, really I am..............





rhbama3 said:


> I make no promises.
> 
> Just smile and wave boys, just smile and wave......




Is somebody in a parade??


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I make no promises.
> 
> Just smile and wave boys, just smile and wave......


 like I've ever taken anything out on you, bubba!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is somebody in a parade??


 I ain't going off on ya'll.......... I ain't gonna get on my soapbox in here neither............. carry on, nothing to see, carry on.............


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is somebody in a parade??



I thought we were on the bus?


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought we were on the bus?


you back in the lounger on the roof again???  Better get your helmet this time and the arm pads & knee pads & oh heck, just wrap up in some good padding & hold on!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you back in the lounger on the roof again???  Better get your helmet this time and the arm pads & knee pads & oh heck, just wrap up in some good padding & hold on!!




Awww....... you do care!
No worries, Babe! Got the watermelon helmet duct taped on and wearing safety glasses!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Awww....... you do care!
> No worries, Babe! Got the watermelon helmet duct taped on and wearing safety glasses!


 Whoo-hoooo!!   got your flippy-floppys too???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Whoo-hoooo!!   got your flippy-floppys too???



nope. got the snake boots on. The top of my feetsies got sunburned too bad the last time.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> nope. got the snake boots on. The top of my feetsies got sunburned too bad the last time.


 I sowwy.............. I'll bring ya an aloe plant to keep on hand........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Mernin'.....I ain't sayin nuttin!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin'.....I ain't sayin nuttin!!!



Cheeken ..


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin'.....I ain't sayin nuttin!!!


Mornin!!  Oh c'on, you know you want to!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cheeken ..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cheeken ..












BTW, did you know the 2011 SEC Track and Field Championships are in Athens this weekend??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!!  Oh c'on, you know you want to!!








There....


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> There....


 gettin "swoofy" wiff them smiley's ain'tcha??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW, did you know the 2011 SEC Track and Field Championships is in Athens this weekend??



Yep, different than XC though. I don't know why they do XC in the fall and T&F in the Spring. I guess so athletes can do both events..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> gettin "swoofy" wiff them smiley's ain'tcha??




 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, different than XC though. I don't know why they do XC in the fall and T&F in the Spring. I guess so athletes can do both events..




Yeah....probably so. I gotta be there tomorrow morn at 6:00 am. Should I expect to get wet???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....probably so. I gotta be there tomorrow morn at 6:00 am. Should I expect to get wet???



I dunno, you gonna be wearin hot pants and a white t-shirt??


----------



## Jranger (May 13, 2011)

Bout time for some grub, don't cha think...?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I dunno, you gonna be wearin hot pants and a white t-shirt??



 

Naw, they got a dress code


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, they got a dress code



You're gonna look kind of funny in a dress..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Bout time for some grub, don't cha think...?



purty close...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gonna look kind of funny in a dress..




It's the heels I'm worried about


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Here's your Athens forecast for tomorrow;

SATURDAY:
Showers and thunderstorms likely in the morning... then a chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. highs in the lower 80s. Southwest winds 5 to 15 mph increasing to 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Chance of rain 60 percent.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's your Athens forecast for tomorrow;
> 
> SATURDAY:
> Showers and thunderstorms likely in the morning... then a chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. highs in the lower 80s. Southwest winds 5 to 15 mph increasing to 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Chance of rain 60 percent.



But that is not my backyard,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's your Athens forecast for tomorrow;
> 
> SATURDAY:
> Showers and thunderstorms likely in the morning... then a chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. highs in the lower 80s. Southwest winds 5 to 15 mph increasing to 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Chance of rain 60 percent.



Thank ya Hugh!!!

Oh well, at least I won't be sweatin my butt off!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But that is not my backyard,



Here's yours; 

SATURDAY:
Showers and thunderstorms likely in the morning... then a chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. highs in the upper 70s. West winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60 percent.

There, feel better now?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's your Athens forecast for tomorrow;
> 
> SATURDAY:
> Showers and thunderstorms likely in the morning... then a chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. highs in the lower * 80s*. Southwest winds 5 to 15 mph increasing to 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Chance of rain 60 percent.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's yours;
> 
> SATURDAY:
> Showers and thunderstorms likely in the morning... then a chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. highs in the upper *70s*. West winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60 percent.
> ...



Hey...how come he gets 70s

Change mine


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's yours;
> 
> SATURDAY:
> Showers and thunderstorms likely in the morning... then a chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. highs in the upper 70s. West winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60 percent.
> ...



Man, I was worried I was going to get only sunshine and everyone was going to get rain.

Thank you sir


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey...how come he gets 70s
> 
> Change mine





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Man, I was worried I was going to get only sunshine and everyone was going to get rain.
> 
> Thnak you sir



Bunch of whiners...

Where's Keebs, Imma sick her on you boys..


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of whiners...
> 
> Where's Keebs, Imma sick her on you boys..



You need back up?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of whiners...
> 
> Where's Keebs, Imma sick her on you boys..




Brang 'er on!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> You need back up?



Nope, Keebs needs to vent, and they are good targets..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, Keebs needs to vent, and they are good targets..




What's her forecast???


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Brang 'er on!!!



Jeff...been nice knowing ya



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, Keebs needs to vent, and they are good targets..




I see know you are trying to help a friend out...Okay gotcha .....carry on


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What's her forecast???



bright an sunny after she whoops someone


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey...how come he gets 70s
> 
> Change mine





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of whiners...
> 
> Where's Keebs, Imma sick her on you boys..



I want 80s


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I dunno, you gonna be wearin hot pants and a white t-shirt??





Jranger said:


> Bout time for some grub, don't cha think...?


 Church's Fried Cheekun for da Board meeting today!


Jeff C. said:


> Naw, they got a dress code\





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gonna look kind of funny in a dress..





Jeff C. said:


> It's the heels I'm worried about


 ya'll are killing me!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> But that is not my backyard,


 mine neither........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of whiners...
> 
> Where's Keebs, Imma sick her on you boys..














there, that settle it??


Jeff C. said:


> Brang 'er on!!!









jmfauver said:


> You need back up?


nah, they a bunch a wooossies............ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, Keebs needs to vent, and they are good targets..


 you luv me!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Jeff...been nice knowing ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can handle the little pom pom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 goil


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I can handle the little pom pom
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 heeeyyy behbe!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Jeff...been nice knowing ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les errr Corndog??? That you bro'??? Quit hijackin JM's account...



Jeff C. said:


> I can handle the little pom pom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't encourage her. Nothin worse than a mad woman flingin her pom poms around..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> heeeyyy behbe!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Les errr Corndog??? That you bro'??? Quit hijackin JM's account...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't encourage her. Nothin worse than a mad woman flingin her pom poms around..




You didn't mean *DUMB* did you???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You didn't mean *DUMB* did you???



You had an extra dose of tobasco on your grits this mornin didn't ya?


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You didn't mean *DUMB* did you???


 better than _*STUPID*_!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You had an extra dose of tobasco on your grits this mornin didn't ya?


 I think he may have got into the ghost pepper sauce!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You had an extra dose of tobasco on your grits this mornin didn't ya?



I ate some jalapenos last night

Plus, she's CUTE when she's


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> better than _*STUPID*_!!
> 
> 
> I think he may have got into the ghost pepper sauce!



See....


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I ate some jalapenos last night
> 
> Plus, she's CUTE when she's



Uhhh, Hellooo??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm right here, quit talkin 'bout me like I ain't! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













and I ain't cute when I'm "flustered" I'm down right Uuuugly!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uhhh, Hellooo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about that. I bet the pretty eyes fire up right nice like when you get a coal under your keester...


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't know about that. I bet the pretty eyes fire up right nice like when you get a coal under your keester...








 where's the weather report for MBY???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> where's the weather report for MBY???




SATURDAY:
Mostly cloudy with showers and thunderstorms likely. highs around 84. Southwest winds around 15 mph. Chance of rain 60 percent.

SATURDAY NIGHT:
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers in the evening...then partly cloudy after midnight. Lows around 58. West winds 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> SATURDAY:
> Mostly cloudy with showers and thunderstorms likely. highs around 84. Southwest winds around 15 mph. Chance of rain 60 percent.
> 
> SATURDAY NIGHT:
> Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers in the evening...then partly cloudy after midnight. Lows around 58. West winds 5 to 10 mph.


 garden needs some rain!!



Hooked On Quack said:


>


 who done skeerred you off??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uhhh, Hellooo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Hooked On Quack said:


>




You don't run from us.....we run from you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

About 1 1/2 more hours and it's time...


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You don't run from us.....we run from you






Miguel Cervantes said:


> About 1 1/2 more hours and it's time...








 YeeaaaUuup!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> About 1 1/2 more hours and it's time...



It's time now! If I had some,guess I'll stick with caprisun


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It's time now! If I had some,guess I'll stick with caprisun


pppsssstttt...................... 












mike................ 

























Hey MIKE!!!!!!!  




















Don't look now, but your kitten is HIDING from you in your cereal bowl!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2011)

Bobby's coming to visit!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> pppsssstttt......................
> 
> 
> mike................
> ...



 Thanks for finding the little guy


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bobby's coming to visit!!


 you sure?? 



jmfauver said:


> Thanks for finding the little guy


 he sneezed or I never woulda seen him!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Just read the first page of this while listening to the  LZ song.....man I thought I was back in high school


----------



## slip (May 13, 2011)

Sooooo, _apparently_ epoxy does not dry in a humid garage


Oh well, try try again ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you sure??
> 
> 
> he sneezed or I never woulda seen him!






Well, not really, but he and Colt are in his truck and are about 2 hrs away headed down??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Sooooo, _apparently_ epoxy does not dry in a humid garage
> 
> 
> Oh well, try try again ...




ooops!!! Put a light over it.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Sooooo, _apparently_ epoxy does not dry in a humid garage
> 
> 
> Oh well, try try again ...


Gorilla Glue is yo Frwiend!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, not really, but he and Colt are in his truck and are about 2 hrs away headed down??


Ohlawd, he's got time & space to get lost!


Jeff C. said:


> ooops!!! Put a light over it.


 don't be misleadin the mancub!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Gorilla Glue is yo Frwiend!!
> 
> 
> Ohlawd, he's got time & space to get lost!
> ...



No, I agree with the gorilla glue, but the light/heat will cure it faster.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No, I agree with the gorilla glue, but the light/heat will cure it faster.


 I'm sorry, I was "fussin" 'cause you didn't already tell him 'bout needing the light!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2011)

Gotta get ready for my date!!


----------



## Seth carter (May 13, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm sorry, I was "fussin" 'cause you didn't already tell him 'bout needing the light!



 Dang...you way ahead of me



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta get ready for my date!!



What you wearin


----------



## Seth carter (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang...you way ahead of me
> 
> 
> 
> What you wearin



i bet hese wearing his stalker cheekun mask


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i bet hese wearing his stalker cheekun mask



Might have on his nekkid twista suit too


----------



## Seth carter (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Might have on his nekkid twista suit too


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta get ready for my date!!


 me too!!  oh wait, mine's tomorrow night!




Jeff C. said:


> Dang...you way ahead of me
> What you wearin




Ok, I'm slippin outta here, ya'll stay outta da ivy, ya hear???


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



I guess my new avatar didn't have the same effect on you????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta get ready for my date!!



Date??? I thought it was a Pistachio??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta get ready for my date!!


Going to be daddy so huh


Jeff C. said:


> I guess my new avatar didn't have the same effect on you????


it did, it did just slow


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Date??? I thought it was a Pistachio??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Going to be daddy so huh
> 
> it did, it did just slow



Holy Howard have a donkey, now I've gotta show pics to explain my posts. 

Dates


Pistachios


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Anybody wanna make a dolla?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Anybody wanna make a dolla?






Yeahhhhhhhh baybeeeeee!!





I think I've been stood up AGAIN . . .  Here I am sitting nekkid half drunk waiting on a man . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Anybody wanna make a dolla?



Sorry...I don't do nuthin for less than a dolla two ninety eight.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Anybody wanna make a dolla?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeahhhhhhhh baybeeeeee!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There ya go!!!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeahhhhhhhh baybeeeeee!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You ain't right..
Do you got your cheeken mask on?


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sorry...I don't do nuthin for less than a dolla two ninety eight.



Your to expensive...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> You ain't right..
> Do you got your cheeken mask on?




No, da Cheekun Mask makes me sweat, then I stick to my beanbag chair . . .





david w. said:


> Your to expensive...






I'm NOT!!  I'm El Cheapo!!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, da Cheekun Mask makes me sweat, then I stick to my beanbag chair . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





All you gotta do is play jeff a game of nekkid twista in poison ivy.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm El Cheapo!!



You can say that again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can say that again.






You oughta be ashamed, good as I've been to you . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2011)

Still no Bobby . . .

I showered and everythang . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, da Cheekun Mask makes me sweat, then I stick to my beanbag chair . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inexpensive...it sounds betta!!!



david w. said:


> All you gotta do is play jeff a game of nekkid twista in poison ivy.....




Uh uh!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2011)

Bobby's here!!!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Inexpensive...it sounds betta!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still no Bobby . . .
> 
> I showered and everythang . . .



I thought a bobby was one of those british police dudes that wears the funny hat and directs traffic..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Y'all say a little prayer for Kim and Gary, they lost their dad today..


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all say a little prayer for Kim and Gary, they lost their dad today..



I'll say one for em...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all say a little prayer for Kim and Gary, they lost their dad today..



Will do, my condolences also!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2011)

Check back with y'all in a couple of days......


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2011)

evening peeps!
Well, the fickle finger of fate has decided i need to work in the morning.
Getting windy and cloudy out there, but the humidity feels low. Not sure we'll get any wet stuff outta this.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2011)

never fails. I'd suck as a weatherman. It's raining now. Not hard but it counts.


----------



## turtlebug (May 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening peeps!
> Well, the fickle finger of fate has decided i need to work in the morning.
> Getting windy and cloudy out there, but the humidity feels low. Not sure we'll get any wet stuff outta this.



Hi   





I bought a dress today. 

Now I own two dresses.


----------



## turtlebug (May 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> never fails. I'd suck as a weatherman. It's raining now. Not hard but it counts.



We're waiting on it. Windy as crud here, but it's a nice cool wind after a day of sweltering. 


I sure wish it would go ahead and break loose tonight so Fishbait can go hang trail cams tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well............ we're waiting for a pic. 

Speaking of pic's, I reckon it'll take about 3 hours to get all the cams pulled Monday. I'm gonna lose my mind if that gobbler showed up on camera this week.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I own one suit. It doubles as a wedding and funeral suit.


----------



## Bubbette (May 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You plannin' to dress up for hog booty shootin'?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are two ahead of me.


----------



## turtlebug (May 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well............ we're waiting for a pic.
> 
> Speaking of pic's, I reckon it'll take about 3 hours to get all the cams pulled Monday. I'm gonna lose my mind if that gobbler showed up on camera this week.



No pics.  

I'll never wear it anyway, it's just a sundress, but it must be a magical sundress because I had to lock Bait out of the house when I tried it on for him a while ago.     


Your Baitbro is off Monday and won't get his new MacBook til late Monday, why don't you call him and get him outta my house for a while.


----------



## turtlebug (May 13, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I own one suit. It doubles as a wedding and funeral suit.



Yep. That was my dress philosophy until the 99 temps set in and I realized that a black funeral dress wasn't gonna cut it this summer.  




Bubbette said:


> You plannin' to dress up for hog booty shootin'?



Mebbe. You gonna rent Wobbert-Woo!  a tux?     




gobbleinwoods said:


> You are two ahead of me.



And that leaves Quack still in the lead then.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> No pics.
> 
> I'll never wear it anyway, it's just a sundress, but it must be a magical sundress because I had to lock Bait out of the house when I tried it on for him a while ago.
> 
> ...




I'd love for Baitbro to come up Monday afternoon! We could pull cams and stratergize stand placement!
Hey, did we pull the stand on Muppet Lane and put it behind the camp or is that a different stand? I can't remember......


----------



## Bubbette (May 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Mebbe. You gonna rent Wobbert-Woo!  a tux?



If he'll wear it, sure.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yep. That was my dress philosophy until the 99 temps set in and I realized that a black funeral dress wasn't gonna cut it this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quack doesn't call them dresses. He likes the term "metrosexual attire".


----------



## turtlebug (May 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd love for Baitbro to come up Monday afternoon! We could pull cams and stratergize stand placement!
> Hey, did we pull the stand on Muppet Lane and put it behind the camp or is that a different stand? I can't remember......



Bait said the stand at Muppet Lane should still be there.  


What time would you like him there? I have about 48 stamps. I can mail him tomorrow, you'll just have to pay the postage due upon delivery.


----------



## turtlebug (May 13, 2011)

Shower time. 

I'll be back in a few... K? LOL haha.. haha... OK?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bait said the stand at Muppet Lane should still be there.
> 
> 
> What time would you like him there? I have about 48 stamps. I can mail him tomorrow, you'll just have to pay the postage due upon delivery.



I hate to hear that because there are two huge tree's down between the gate and the foodplot. I was really hoping we could avoid having to mess with that. 

If the bald headed beauty could get here about 1pm-ish we should have plenty of time to play.


----------



## turtlebug (May 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate to hear that because there are two huge tree's down between the gate and the foodplot. I was really hoping we could avoid having to mess with that.
> 
> If the bald headed beauty could get here about 1pm-ish we should have plenty of time to play.



Have your people call my people.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Have your people call my people.



Do i still get to keep the stamps? 

Bubbette wants me to cook some muffins....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 13, 2011)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp 

Scuse me


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp
> 
> Scuse me



Hiya, Snowy!! 
good food or good beer?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp
> 
> Scuse me



Wassup Snowsista.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp
> 
> Scuse me


C'mere, ya got a little on your chin...........



rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowy!!
> good food or good beer?





Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup Snowsista.


HEEEeeeeyyyy busdriver!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

I see to many computers...


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> I see to many computers...


leave the computer section of Wal Mart..........


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> C'mere, ya got a little on your chin...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey baby!!! 
Reckon who's less likely to go to Shogun monday night wih Miguel and me: Nicodemus or Fishbait?


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> leave the computer section of Wal Mart..........



The only reason i would be at walmart is to be at the siliky aisle.

oh  HI keebs....


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hey baby!!!
> Reckon who's less likely to go to Shogun monday night wih Miguel and me: Nicodemus or Fishbait?


Hhhhmmmm, Nic 'cause he's playing wiff gators or Fishy 'cause he don't "do" bait??   I'd love to join ya, but I'll wait until Thursday...........



david w. said:


> The only reason i would be at walmart is to be at the siliky aisle.
> 
> oh  HI keebs....


The SILKY aisle is fine wiff me............. gawd you're awful!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> The only reason i would be at walmart is to be at the siliky aisle.
> 
> oh  HI keebs....



speaking of Walmart.....

I went out there yesterday because IN THE PAST, when turkey, deer, etc. season is going out, they would mark all their turkey stuff down. Not anymore. It was all gone because the sales lady said they boxed it all up and sent it back to the warehouse till next year!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmm, Nic 'cause he's playing wiff gators or Fishy 'cause he don't "do" bait??   I'd love to join ya, but I'll wait until Thursday...........
> 
> 
> The SILKY aisle is fine wiff me............. gawd you're awful!!



Maybe jusy maybe i will see you at the silky aisle one day......

We can choot em...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bobby's coming to visit!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Bobby's here!!!


Bobby was walking kinda funny this afternoon!!



turtlebug said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it at least a camouflage dress??


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> speaking of Walmart.....
> 
> I went out there yesterday because IN THE PAST, when turkey, deer, etc. season is going out, they would mark all their turkey stuff down. Not anymore. It was all gone because the sales lady said they boxed it all up and sent it back to the warehouse till next year!


 Don't they know all that will be "out of style" by then???



david w. said:


> Maybe jusy maybe i will see you at the silky aisle one day......
> 
> We can choot em...


 One day, darlin', onnnnneeee day................
 ohlawd what a day it will be!!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> speaking of Walmart.....
> 
> I went out there yesterday because IN THE PAST, when turkey, deer, etc. season is going out, they would mark all their turkey stuff down. Not anymore. It was all gone because the sales lady said they boxed it all up and sent it back to the warehouse till next year!



I hate when they do that.They need to go Go ahead and sell it and make a few dollas off of it.They wont lose much money.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bobby was walking kinda funny this afternoon!!
> 
> Was it at least a camouflage dress??


RUTTT!!!!!!!!
If you find a camo dress, you'd best be either buying one each for me & Tag or at the VERY least calling me & telling me where to buy it!!!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't they know all that will be "out of style" by then???
> 
> 
> One day, darlin', onnnnneeee day................
> ohlawd what a day it will be!!



Maybe quack will let me use his cheekun mask..


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Maybe quack will let me use his cheekun mask..


 ~~shudder~~ ain't no way, I know where that things been a few times!!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~~shudder~~ ain't no way, I know where that things been a few times!!





I'll just buy my own chekken mask..Or maybe i will buy a duck....It depends on the mood im in.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> RUTTT!!!!!!!!
> If you find a camo dress, you'd best be either buying one each for me & Tag or at the VERY least calling me & telling me where to buy it!!!


Keeeebbbs!!!!!!

Finally left work at five today!!......Tag, and I Met Quack, and Bobby at the Love shack...........Bobby actually showed up this time!.........Had to show Quack how to get to the cabin he bought down in the woods!!...........I believe that boy could get lost in his own backyard!!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> I'll just buy my own chekken mask..Or maybe i will buy a duck....It depends on the mood im in.


That'd be a good idea........... juss sayin...........


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Keeeebbbs!!!!!!
> 
> Finally left work at five today!!......Tag, and I Met Quack, and Bobby at the Love shack...........Bobby actually showed up this time!.........Had to show Quack how to get to the cabin he bought down in the woods!!...........I believe that boy could get lost in his own backyard!!


Well I'll be, Bobby *actually* showed up!!  Where was Suzy???
And yes, I know EXACTLY what ya mean about the "lost" part!!!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That'd be a good idea........... juss sayin...........
> 
> Well I'll be, Bobby *actually* showed up!!  Where was Suzy???
> And yes, I know EXACTLY what ya mean about the "lost" part!!!



Yeah BAYBEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That'd be a good idea........... juss sayin...........
> 
> Well I'll be, Bobby *actually* showed up!! Where was Suzy???
> And yes, I know EXACTLY what ya mean about the "lost" part!!!


Suzy was on the back of Quack's truck this time!!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Yeah BAYBEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


 that's what they allllll say 'till they meet me........



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Suzy was on the back of Quack's truck this time!!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that's what they allllll say 'till they meet me........



Ain't nothing some duck tape and a paper bag won't fix...


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Ain't nothing some duck tape and a paper bag won't fix...


 See?  You DON'T know me very well..................... does he Rutt?? duct tape!! pppfffttt!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> See?  You DON'T know me very well..................... does he Rutt?? duct tape!! pppfffttt!!!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> See?  You DON'T know me very well..................... does he Rutt?? duct tape!! pppfffttt!!!



I tried.


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

I need new friends....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> I need new friends....


Or get to know the ones you have a little better!!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Or get to know the ones you have a little better!!



Dang it..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That'd be a good idea........... juss sayin...........
> 
> Well I'll be, Bobby *actually* showed up!!  Where was Suzy???
> And yes, I know EXACTLY what ya mean about the "lost" part!!!


I think next time I go there I'll lay down a trail of colored Dots so he can find his way back!!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Or get to know the ones you have a little better!!






david w. said:


> Dang it..
> 
> I know all i need to know.What do i say..Hello my name is david and im from Eatonton ga.My favorite color is blue and im single(yeahs that right im single ladies)Give me a call/1-800-the-love-machine.


 You're SINGLE??????????? Oh man, do I have the goil for YOU!!  HOld on, lemme work some digits.............




RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think next time I go there I'll lay down a trail of colored Dots so he can find his way back!!


Bright Eyes, that's what ya need, Bright Eyes............


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You're SINGLE??????????? Oh man, do I have the goil for YOU!!  HOld on, lemme work some digits.............
> 
> 
> 
> Bright Eyes, that's what ya need, Bright Eyes............



Im good.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im good.


No, no, no, really, lemme set ya up, darlin', I'm a *GOOD* match-maker, HONEST!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Dang it..
> 
> I know all i need to know.What do i say..Hello my name is david and im from Eatonton ga.My favorite color is blue and im single(yeahs that right im single ladies)Give me a call/1-800-the-love-machine.


Oh no you Din't!!..........Quack's favorite color dot is blue!!.............And you just posted your suggestive Phone number!!..........You're on your own Bro!!........Hope he is gentle with you!!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No, no, no, really, lemme set ya up, darlin', I'm a *GOOD* match-maker, HONEST!!!



Yeah right...Me will pass..


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Oh no you Din't!!..........Quack's favorite color dot is blue!!.............And you just posted your suggestive Phone number!!..........You're on your own Bro!!........Hope he is gentle with you!!



As long as he gives me a dollah....


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Oh no you Din't!!..........Quack's favorite color dot is blue!!.............And you just posted your suggestive Phone number!!..........You're on your own Bro!!........Hope he is gentle with you!!


tsk, tsk, tsk, it was soooo much fun posting wiff him too!


david w. said:


> Yeah right...Me will pass..


 if you're sure............... you're loss...............


david w. said:


> As long as he gives me a dollah....


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> tsk, tsk, tsk, it was soooo much fun posting wiff him too!
> 
> if you're sure............... you're loss...............



For you 50 cent...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> As long as he gives me a dollah....


When he says "It puts the lotion on".........Do what he says!!.......It's in your best interest!!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> For you 50 cent...


I may be chea............. wait, I may be eas............. oh phooey, never mind............. where's Slip??  I need to stomp outta here in style............


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> When he says "It puts the lotion on".........Do what he says!!.......It's in your best interest!!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> When he says "It puts the lotion on".........Do what he says!!.......It's in your best interest!!




YEah BAYBEEEEEE!!!!



Keebs said:


> I may be chea............. wait, I may be eas............. oh phooey, never mind............. where's Slip??  I need to stomp outta here in style............


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> YEah BAYBEEEEEE!!!!


 You "almost" sounded like BadboyMatty when you said that!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You "almost" sounded like BadboyMatty when you said that!





They call me badboydavid..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> YEah BAYBEEEEEE!!!!


I see you have very little experience at Nekkid Twista!!.......You're new, and have a lot to learn Grasshopper!!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I see you have very little experience at Nekkid Twista!!.......You're new, and have a lot to learn Grasshopper!!



But i dont wanna play nekkid twista with the bad man down south...


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> They call me badboydavid..


 OyVey............ not "another" one!!!!!!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I see you have very little experience at Nekkid Twista!!.......You're new, and have a lot to learn Grasshopper!!


 Good Luck tell'em, Rutt, Lawd knows *I've* tried!!

Ok, ya'll catch da lights & the sound system, don't forget to get the peanuts up too............ 'nuff Keystones for da night & gotta put something on an empty belly...........


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OyVey............ not "another" one!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Good Luck tell'em, Rutt, Lawd knows *I've* tried!!
> ...



Have a good night keebs.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> But i dont wanna play nekkid twista with the bad man down south...



Only one ever bested him at Nekkid Twista.........Strych9 still brags about it to this day!!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Only one ever bested him at Nekkid Twista.........Strych9 still brags about it to this day!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck tell'em, Rutt, Lawd knows *I've* tried!!
> 
> Ok, ya'll catch da lights & the sound system, don't forget to get the peanuts up too............ 'nuff Keystones for da night & gotta put something on an empty belly...........



Good night Darlin!!


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Im gone folks,Im tired.nice talking to you ruttnbuck.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im gone folks,Im tired.nice talking to you ruttnbuck.


Later!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When you gonna start the workshop??


It's started...see the vacation thread.  


jmfauver said:


> Stay cool out there....
> 
> 
> 
> He will as soon as he invites the Woody's construction crew over


  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> He tried that already, nobody would accept when he refused to pay in the form of handing out some of his Tabor knives..


Not gonna happen anytime soon.    


jmfauver said:


> Shoot,he just did not ask the right ones....Pizza and drinks would work for me ( of course a discount on a Tabor wouldn't hurt)



     Peanuts, popcorn and pizza.  The three essential "P"'s!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2011)

Wake up everybody...there's work to be done!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Wake up everybody...there's work to be done!



just sitting here finishing my coffee before heading to work. I hate scheduled cases on a weekend!


----------



## MoonPie (May 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> just sitting here finishing my coffee before heading to work. I hate scheduled cases on a weekend!



Bama. After work you might want to head over to Montgomery. Or, what ya need Bro. (Walmart here marked down all turkey stuff half price). I'll go p/u for you.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2011)

Luner Pastry...how ya doing man?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2011)

coffee still available.







and


----------



## slip (May 14, 2011)

I cannot believe between yesterday and this morning we did not get a drop of rain.



mornin folks ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2011)

Hotdogs n beer, that's what's for lunch...


----------



## david w. (May 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hotdogs n beer, that's what's for lunch...


----------



## david w. (May 14, 2011)

beef stew  for lunch.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2011)

Finished the dogs, sippin on the beer waitin on the battery to finish chargin on the mower, then it's grass cuttin time.

Got a late start on some pole beans this morning. The boy said he wanted some so I soaked em' over night and tilled up a single row by the fence and let him plant them. Then we had a tater sproutin so I tilled another short stretch and cut the eye's off and planted about 7 of them. We'll see how this little bitty patch of a garden does.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finished the dogs, sippin on the beer waitin on the battery to finish chargin on the mower, then it's grass cuttin time.
> 
> Got a late start on some pole beans this morning. The boy said he wanted some so I soaked em' over night and tilled up a single row by the fence and let him plant them. Then we had a tater sproutin so I tilled another short stretch and cut the eye's off and planted about 7 of them. We'll see how this little bitty patch of a garden does.


 I'm sure it'll do good, keep me posted on your progress!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm sure it'll do good, keep me posted on your progress!



We planted two cucumbers on the back fence the other day, and I tilled another row for some strawberries also. Colin wanted them.


----------



## slip (May 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We planted two cucumbers on the back fence the other day, and I tilled another row for some strawberries also. Colin wanted them.



Sounds like a good start



Now you just need to make it rain a little ...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

went to work this morning, got home about 1pm, took a nap, and now thawing out some shrimp to boil for an afternoon snack.


----------



## MoonPie (May 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Luner Pastry...how ya doing man?


Doin OK  



slip said:


> I cannot believe between yesterday and this morning we did not get a drop of rain.


We got a little. Looked at the radar earlier. Looks like  hope it's goin your way today.



david w. said:


> beef stew  for lunch.....


Hey bro. Same here cept deer shoulder. Was good .


----------



## david w. (May 14, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Doin OK
> 
> 
> We got a little. Looked at the radar earlier. Looks like  hope it's goin your way today.
> ...



hey.Mine was pretty dang good to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)

Playtime is over, gotta work the weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Playtime is over, gotta work the weekend.



Yeah, i've already been called in once. Just waiting for the beeper to go off again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i've already been called in once. Just waiting for the beeper to go off again.





Hopefully not !!

Just gotta work tonight and tomorrow night, then off Monday and Tuesday.


Bobby, Colt, Elaine, Mitch and I rode over the new property at the farm, the Cicadas were deafening!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hopefully not !!
> 
> Just gotta work tonight and tomorrow night, then off Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> ...



I think the cicadas peaked about 2 weeks ago on my hunting lease. Last weekend they were bad,but not as bad as before. Sure made hearing turkeys impossible.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)

WHOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!  Finally raining here!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

Oh lawd.....
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=620587

I don't know which is worse: shooting a decoy bear or getting so excited about shooting a hog you blow a COW away!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd.....
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=620587
> 
> I don't know which is worse: shooting a decoy bear or getting so excited about shooting a hog you blow a COW away!





I saw that, what an idjit!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I saw that, what an idjit!!



He hunts pigs with an AR-15?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> He hunts pigs with an AR-15?





Yep, complete with night vision!!


----------



## slip (May 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd.....
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=620587
> 
> I don't know which is worse: shooting a decoy bear or getting so excited about shooting a hog you blow a COW away!



Holy co ...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> He hunts pigs with an AR-15?



No problem with using that gun if you are herd hunting, just don't shoot into the wrong herd!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)

Come on rain, keep coming DOWN!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on rain, keep coming DOWN!!!!



we had maybe 7 seconds of rain this morning. None since.


----------



## Jranger (May 14, 2011)

No rain here, but plenty of BL's flowing and ribs are on the smoker...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)

Jranger said:


> No rain here, but plenty of BL's flowing and ribs are on the smoker...



Wishing I was there!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

Jranger said:


> No rain here, but plenty of BL's flowing and ribs are on the smoker...



you have to cook on your own birfday too?


----------



## Jranger (May 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you have to cook on your own birfday too?



lol
The inlaws showed up last night with 4 racks of ribs and said," you can cook these right?"

I was like yeah...let me call Matty...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

Jranger said:


> lol
> The inlaws showed up last night with 4 racks of ribs and said," you can cook these right?"
> 
> I was like yeah...let me call Matty...



Hope you got some of Matty's BBQ Sauce to go with them! I'm out of the sweet sauce and have about halfa container of the carolina(?) sauce left. That boy knows his stuff!


----------



## Bubbette (May 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hope you got some of Matty's BBQ Sauce to go with them! I'm out of the sweet sauce and have about halfa container of the carolina(?) sauce left. That boy knows his stuff!



We aren't outta sweet sauce, I just hidded it.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

well, i think i'll spend a coupleof hours counting and rolling change for my wildlife eradication fund. I want a couple of new turkey calls bad!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hope you got some of Matty's BBQ Sauce to go with them! I'm out of the sweet sauce and have about halfa container of the carolina(?) sauce left. That boy knows his stuff!





When you can't get Matty's sauce the next best comes from "Everglades Seasoning" .com.  They're breading is awesome too!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> We aren't outta sweet sauce, I just hidded it.



Go Bubbette Go!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Go Bubbette Go!




ya'll quit tag teaming me!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We planted two cucumbers on the back fence the other day, and I tilled another row for some strawberries also. Colin wanted them.


 good deal!



slip said:


> Sounds like a good start
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just need to make it rain a little ...


 tell'em Slip............ got a little rain off & on here today, wedding I went to had to be moved inside, but they still got hitched!



rhbama3 said:


> went to work this morning, got home about 1pm, took a nap, and now thawing out some shrimp to boil for an afternoon snack.


I love shkrimp!!!


MoonPie said:


> Doin OK
> 
> 
> We got a little. Looked at the radar earlier. Looks like  hope it's goin your way today.
> ...


Hey Moonie!!


Jranger said:


> No rain here, but plenty of BL's flowing and ribs are on the smoker...


That'll work, even on yer birfday!!


turtlebug said:


> Go Bubbette Go!


 Hi......


rhbama3 said:


> ya'll quit tag teaming me!!!!


But they sooooo good at it!!

Ok, back to being a domestic engineer goddess...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)




----------



## slip (May 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> tell'em Slip............ got a little rain off & on here today, wedding I went to had to be moved inside, but they still got hitched!



Didnt get no rain here I could SEE it rain to the north of me though, i could see the dang wall cloud....never got a drop here though.


a wedding huh? yeah i'd rather work in the garden all day anyday..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



 < frozen pizza

My wildlife fund looked a lot better before i rolled all the loose change. Gonna have to wait a little while...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> < frozen pizza
> 
> My wildlife fund looked a lot better before i rolled all the loose change. Gonna have to wait a little while...



If you'll carry your loose change to da bank they have a machine that will count it for ya!!

We carry ours to the bank about once a year and usually wind up with $900 to 1k!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you'll carry your loose change to da bank they have a machine that will count it for ya!!
> 
> We carry ours to the bank about once a year and usually wind up with $900 to 1k!!



well, i know the coin-star machines take like 7%. Whats the cut at a bank?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you'll carry your loose change to da bank they have a machine that will count it for ya!!
> 
> We carry ours to the bank about once a year and usually wind up with $900 to 1k!!





rhbama3 said:


> well, i know the coin-star machines take like 7%. Whats the cut at a bank?



I save all my loose pocket change thru the year and usually wind up with around $400-500 in change for my Xmas fund.  My credit union has a machine that is free to members.   Kroger has one but it's like giving away 8-10%.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i know the coin-star machines take like 7%. Whats the cut at a bank?






They don't charge me anything??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They don't charge me anything??



I'll have to ask if our bank offers that service. Rolling change ain't exactly a fun chore.


----------



## Jranger (May 14, 2011)

man I'm stuffunk'd!
Ribs were great, finished off with another BL and a big slice of carrot cake


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

Jranger said:


> man I'm stuffunk'd!
> Ribs were great, finished off with another BL and a big slice of carrot cake



love me some carrot cake!


----------



## slip (May 14, 2011)

Still crackin up at that guy shootin the cow ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)

slip said:


> Still crackin up at that guy shootin the cow ...





"cows"...


----------



## slip (May 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "cows"...



Oh yeah, cowS ... 



now he can go home and brag about bagging the ever elusive Georgia moo cow!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "cows"...



okay, stay with me here:
If it cost $1000 to shoot a cow with an AR-15( at 500yds no less!), how much would it cost to let Bugsy stawk a heifer and shoot it in the booty? Any discounts?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2011)

slip said:


> Oh yeah, cowS ...
> 
> 
> 
> now he can go home and brag about bagging the ever elusive Georgia moo cow!



The wild ones are dang elusive. About mumble mumble years ago we hunted over near where Quack lives and a fella had let some cows get loose some years earlier and they had gone feral on him. Every once in a while we would be hunting and get a really strong livestock smell (cow x 10) but never got to see one of the critters. It's amazing how something that big can hide so good.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2011)

slip said:


> Didnt get no rain here I could SEE it rain to the north of me though, i could see the dang wall cloud....never got a drop here though.
> 
> 
> a wedding huh? yeah i'd rather work in the garden all day anyday..


Naaahhh, it weren't no "Church wedding" had it at a local park, had to move it inside though, weren't too bad........... I knew both of them when they were in high school, got lots of hugs & saw kids I ain't seen since I worked in the school system, so no, it weren't bad at all...... but yes, I even wore a dress............



Jranger said:


> man I'm stuffunk'd!
> Ribs were great, finished off with another BL and a big slice of carrot cake


MMmmmm love carrot cake.......

OK den, Izz *Wisered* now, see ya'll later...........


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaahhh, it weren't no "Church wedding" had it at a local park, had to move it inside though, weren't too bad........... I knew both of them when they were in high school, got lots of hugs & saw kids I ain't seen since I worked in the school system, so no, it weren't bad at all...... but yes, I even wore a dress............
> 
> 
> MMmmmm love carrot cake.......
> ...



A dress?   Say it isn't so!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaahhh, it weren't no "Church wedding" had it at a local park, had to move it inside though, weren't too bad........... I knew both of them when they were in high school, got lots of hugs & saw kids I ain't seen since I worked in the school system, so no, it weren't bad at all...... but yes, I even wore a dress............
> 
> 
> MMmmmm love carrot cake.......
> ...


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> A dress?   Say it isn't so!


Yep, I can "dress to da nine's" *so to say*........... I know how to be a lady, remind me next time you're down this way, I'll show ya pics............



RUTTNBUCK said:


>


It were simple, juss a little "t-shirt" dress...........with slits up the sides................... I'd bet me & Tag have some of the same style dresses in our closets...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, stay with me here:
> If it cost $1000 to shoot a cow with an AR-15( at 500yds no less!), how much would it cost to let Bugsy stawk a heifer and shoot it in the booty? Any discounts?





I dunno, but I'd love to see it on video!!


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, but I'd love to see it on video!!


 Hold on, wait jusss a minuuuute, YOU, not say sumthin 'bout me in a dress??? YOU SICK??????????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep, I can "dress to da nine's" *so to say*........... I know how to be a lady, remind me next time you're down this way, I'll show ya pics............
> 
> 
> It were simple, juss a little "t-shirt" dress...........with slits up the sides................... I'd bet me & Tag have some of the same style dresses in our closets...........


Hubba Hubba!!.........Heels too??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hold on, wait jusss a minuuuute, YOU, not say sumthin 'bout me in a dress??? YOU SICK??????????






Speechless . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hubba Hubba!!.........Heels too??



thinking....thinking.... okay, got it! 


night ya'll!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> thinking....thinking.... okay, got it!
> 
> 
> night ya'll!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hubba Hubba!!.........Heels too??


~sigh~ no darlin', juss plain *dressykinda* sandles............. but they do have a "wedge" look to them.........



Hooked On Quack said:


> Speechless . . .


 Ain't NOOO WAY!!!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> thinking....thinking.... okay, got it!
> 
> 
> night ya'll!!!


Oh puhleeze, YOU with the "shrinking" wife.................. 
g'nite Bubba!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Had a couple for ya...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Had a couple for ya...............





G'dnight,  still got 6 more hours to go . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2011)

A quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2011)

These temps are more like it. Now if we can get it to stay like this until September..


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A quiet Sunday morning.



Can I come swim in your pool ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Can I come swim in your pool ?



Look closely, the cup and saucer are real, the pool and the girl are photoshopped...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look closely, the cup and saucer are real, the pool and the girl are photoshopped...



One of us is dreaming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2011)

What's for lunch today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's for lunch today?



Burgers from the grill.

What was breakfast?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2011)

Coffee, that's what's for breakfast. Still ponderin on what's for lunch though..


----------



## boneboy96 (May 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Coffee, that's what's for breakfast. Still ponderin on what's for lunch though..



You can have filet mignon wrapped in bacon and a baked potato if you want.   Just bring your appetite and be able to swing a hammer!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> You can have filet mignon wrapped in bacon and a baked potato if you want.   Just bring your appetite and be able to swing a hammer!



Sunday's are go visit with, and feed Mom & Dad days. I'm thinkin it's gonna be a Jersey Mike's day. Mom loves their turkey subs.

But thanks for the offer, swingin that hammer does make me wish it were some other day than Sunday..


----------



## boneboy96 (May 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sunday's are go visit with, and feed Mom & Dad days. I'm thinkin it's gonna be a Jersey Mike's day. Mom loves their turkey subs.
> 
> But thanks for the offer, swingin that hammer does make me wish it were some other day than Sunday..



Well then, There's always tomorrow!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well then, There's always tomorrow!



Sure thing, As soon as I drop the boy off at school I'll be heading to Albany for the week. Bring your lumber on down there and we'll drive all the spikes you want...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure thing, As soon as I drop the boy off at school I'll be heading to Albany for the week. Bring your lumber on down there and we'll drive all the spikes you want...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 15, 2011)

okay, i've had enough of being on call! Another day, another emergency. Stopped by churches chicken on the way home. I need a fried chicken and jalapeno pepper fix.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 15, 2011)

Fishbait is coming to town tomorrow! I got a case to do in the morning and then boogity up to Bugsy's pig farm and start getting things ready for the annual slaughter. Should be back in time for sushi at Shogun's but i think they are gonna head home after we get things situated up there. 
I love this time of year!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait is coming to town tomorrow! I got a case to do in the morning and then boogity up to Bugsy's pig farm and start getting things ready for the annual slaughter. Should be back in time for sushi at Shogun's but i think they are gonna head home after we get things situated up there.
> I love this time of year!



We can do Sushi next week if they want to stick around for some Mellow Mushroom or other fare.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We can do Sushi next week if they want to stick around for some Mellow Mushroom or other fare.



Bugsy ain't coming. This is Fishbro and his dad. I imagine by the time we get done, they'll be ready to head home but i offered an invite if they want to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy ain't coming. This is Fishbro and his dad. I imagine by the time we get done, they'll be ready to head home but i offered an invite if they want to go.



Then Sushi it is...


----------



## Bubbette (May 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then Sushi it is...



As long as it's not too late. Mini Me's band awards is tomorrow night and I have to be there around 7:30ish. I love sushi 'cause I can eat a lot of it and stay on my diet.


----------



## slip (May 15, 2011)

deer cube steak, collard greens, and mashed taters with a big glass of tea ...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 15, 2011)

slip said:


> deer cube steak, collard greens, and mashed taters with a big glass of tea ...



sketti here......


----------



## turtlebug (May 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sketti here......



Spiral ham, sweet taters, black eyed peas and buttermilk biscuits.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Spiral ham, sweet taters, black eyed peas and buttermilk biscuits.



okay, you win.


----------



## slip (May 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> and buttermilk biscuits.



Aww man, knew we forgot something ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2011)

Yawwwwwwnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2011)

BBQ beef, zipper peas, salad and buttermilk cornbread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> BBQ beef, zipper peas, salad and buttermilk cornbread.



ummmm,,,,,,,,,,what's a "zipper pea"?


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 15, 2011)

Cubed venison, tomato gravy and rice!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ummmm,,,,,,,,,,what's a "zipper pea"?




 I think they call them ladyfinger or crowder pea's also. Real small, but taste so good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I think they call them ladyfinger or crowder pea's also. Real small, but taste so good!



Ohhhhh,,,,,,,,,crowded peas!!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ummmm,,,,,,,,,,what's a "zipper pea"?



A dang goodun!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhhhh,,,,,,,,,crowded peas!!!!



we need to go eat supper in Shellman at "The Back Porch" one day while you are here. Good stuff and they had crowder pea's the last time i was there.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 15, 2011)

boston butt, slow smoked over hickory, brunswick stew, cheesy taters and cole slaw. Man I am happy, full and ready to relax.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I think they call them ladyfinger or crowder pea's also. Real small, but taste so good!



Not quite a crowder.  Called zippers because of how easy they shell.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> we need to go eat supper in Shellman at "The Back Porch" one day while you are here. Good stuff and they had crowder pea's the last time i was there.


----------



## Otis (May 15, 2011)

hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rhbama3 (May 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Do we have a headcount and time for Shogun's tomorrow? Bubbette will have to leave early for whatever that thing mini-me has going so 6-6:30 would be good for us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Do we have a headcount and time for Shogun's tomorrow? Bubbette will have to leave early for whatever that thing mini-me has going so 6-6:30 would be good for us.



6 sounds good to me. Let's do this thang...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not quite a crowder.  Called zippers because of how easy they shell.


Yep!!......Just pop em open at the top, then run your thumb down the hull, and they all pop out!!..........Still hate shelling them things!!............That was one of the many sadistic punishments my Mother came up with while I was coming up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2011)

I like peas!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2011)

Ford Hooks RULE!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ford Hooks RULE!!


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


You've never had Ford Hooks???  Like butterbeans on steriods..........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ford Hooks RULE!!


I prefer Baby Limas!!


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 15, 2011)

Howdy Y'all...


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like peas!!!



I like tater tots...

ooh...and beer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You've never had Ford Hooks???  Like butterbeans on steriods..........




Are those the ones the size of a quarter??




DeltaHalo said:


> Howdy Y'all...



  Sup Sean???


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 15, 2011)

just chillin.....bout to head off to bed....long week comin


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I prefer Baby Limas!!


Dem are good too!


DeltaHalo said:


> Howdy Y'all...


Helllooooo, Sean..............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Are those the ones the size of a quarter??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, that's them!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 15, 2011)

DeltaHalo said:


> Howdy Y'all...


Whasup Sean!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 15, 2011)

DeltaHalo said:


> just chillin.....bout to head off to bed....long week comin


Not looking forward to tomorrow as well!!.........It was nice being off this weekend!!!..........Not so sure what I'm going to be walking into in the morning!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 15, 2011)

No more celebrity apprentice please. I just don't get the attraction to this show. I'm heading to bed, see ya'll tomorrow...


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not looking forward to tomorrow as well!!.........It was nice being off this weekend!!!..........Not so sure what I'm going to be walking into in the morning!!


 think positive, think positive...........


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No more celebrity apprentice please. I just don't get the attraction to this show. I'm heading to bed, see ya'll tomorrow...


'nite Wobbert............
Think I'll follow ya............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No more celebrity apprentice please. I just don't get the attraction to this show. I'm heading to bed, see ya'll tomorrow...


G'night Robert!!....Looks like you will have good weather for setting up the pig slaughter!!



Keebs said:


> think positive, think positive...........


I'm Trying Darlin..........I'm Trying!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2011)

Flatulence on a school bus, what's not to like??


----------



## Sirduke (May 15, 2011)

Driveby


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 15, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Driveby


Driveby noted!!........Time to close the eyes, and call it a night!!........Good night Folks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2011)

Whoops, I did it again . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (May 16, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Driveby



Sirduke!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 16, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Driveby



Sirduke!         Hadn't seen ya in a few days!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2011)

Don't look now but Monday has crept through the crack in the door.

First cup down and headed for the


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 16, 2011)

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING TO ALL OF YOU COMRADES.

I finished my 2 1/2 miles and man does it feel good outside this morning.  It feels like an early fall day rather than Mid May.

I hope that all of you have a good day and if your boss causes any trouble just slap them in the mouth and carry on.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 16, 2011)

Good morning all yee creek wading, sushi eating dribbling peeps out there.   ;-)


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2011)

morning driveby!


----------



## Jranger (May 16, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2011)

Why's everybody SHOUTING this morning, buncha treads.  Dontcha know that some of us pulled 12 hrs last night??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why's everybody SHOUTING this morning, buncha treads.  Dontcha know that some of us pulled 12 hrs last night??



Quack, that was the only way to keep you awake till breakfast.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, that was the only way to keep you awake till breakfast.





Thanks brother Mike!!  Ya idjit!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning


 what, three days gone & THAT is all we get????????


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what, three days gone & THAT is all we get????????



Its hard living on the river, need more sleep


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its hard living on the river, need more sleep


Any fish??  No pic??  ~sheesh~ we got more training to do with you!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

Moanin....fo real!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Weird, but nice weather for May!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What'd I miss??


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin....fo real!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  evidently nuffin, no pics, no fish stories, nuttin........... how 'bout you?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2011)

Monday


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Monday



Boooooo.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Monday


 not you toooo???


BBQBOSS said:


> Boooooo.


 get'em Matty!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Boooooo.





Keebs said:


> not you toooo???
> 
> get'em Matty!



I trying to make lemonade here,  work with me folks.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I trying to make lemonade here,  work with me folks.



Make some beer and we can talk.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I trying to make lemonade here,  work with me folks.





BBQBOSS said:


> Make some beer and we can talk.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> evidently nuffin, no pics, no fish stories, nuttin........... how 'bout you?



I'm guilty too then, no pics of the Collegiate human thoroughbreds I watched all weekend



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Monday



Saturday-nanner



BBQBOSS said:


> Make some beer and we can talk.



I got some crystal clear tap water I'll _sale_ ya


----------



## bigox911 (May 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I trying to make lemonade here,  work with me folks.



Tough Monday alright 

Mornin yall


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Tough Monday alright
> 
> Mornin yall



Hey Lee!!!! How you is???


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm guilty too then, no pics of the Collegiate human thoroughbreds I watched all weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to quadruple filter that hampton water. 

I wonder if that guy actually believes that i do that???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Make some beer and we can talk.


Let go a little strong with some Holy water.


Keebs said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> I'm guilty too then, no pics of the Collegiate human thoroughbreds I watched all weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUack said dancing nanner are good all week.


bigox911 said:


> Tough Monday alright
> 
> Mornin yall



 Taco Mac at 5  to discuss the days events


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Let go a little strong with some Holy water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Triple filtered holy water only! 


Someone say taco mac?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I need to quadruple filter that hampton water.
> 
> I wonder if that guy actually believes that i do that???





Ahhh...that flint river water is gooood, it's full of Airport runoff

_Sale_ him some grapes...


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm guilty too then, no pics of the Collegiate human thoroughbreds I watched all weekend
> Saturday-nanner
> I got some crystal clear tap water I'll _sale_ ya


 need to re-edumacate you as well, huh?



bigox911 said:


> Tough Monday alright
> 
> Mornin yall


 I'm sure it is for you!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Let go a little strong with some Holy water.
> 
> QUack said dancing nanner are good all week.
> 
> Taco Mac at 5  to discuss the days events






BBQBOSS said:


> Triple filtered holy water only!
> 
> 
> Someone say taco mac?


 Don't be riding any buses afterwards..........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Let go a little strong with some Holy water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A'ight then...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> need to re-edumacate you as well, huh?
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is for you!!
> ...



You gonna have a difficult task ahead then

Da whippin was good though


----------



## bigox911 (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Lee!!!! How you is???



Doin good man...first day back from vacation always sucks.  Yall doin good?? 




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Let go a little strong with some Holy water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry man I can't make it at 5.....but I can at 5:45 or 6 





Keebs said:


> need to re-edumacate you as well, huh?
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is for you!!
> ...



Yeah...gettin back to the grind is no good


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Doin good man...first day back from vacation always sucks.  Yall doin good??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doin good  yessir that is a 'Tough Monday', unless you do one of the those vacations that you 'go back to work' to get some rest. Ask boneboy!!!


----------



## bigox911 (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin good  yessir that is a 'Tough Monday', unless you do one of the those vacations that you 'go back to work' to get some rest. Ask boneboy!!!



Man lookin at those pics will make your back hurt 

The only part he may have stretched the truth just a little was where he said he couldn't lift a beer to his lips...not Bob...I don't believe it


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Any fish??  No pic??  ~sheesh~ we got more training to do with you!



All i got were pics on my cell phone, not many but i'll try to load em at home. Friday sure started out like the 13th but it got better once we got in the water. Caught bream and channel cats Friday and Sat, after the morning thunder storm on Sat. The river was really low but my boat did well, 1436 and a kicker, we had to raise the motor and float the sandbar once but it was a fun weekend. Laughed harder than i have in a while, The fishing was ok and the cold beer even better. Good food and good friends  My fishing buddy made it the whole day and then fell out of the boat at the dock, well he did a backwards flip out of the boat when his cooler kicked out from under him, every body laughed till we cried All in all no one was hurt except for some pride and we had a great weekend.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You gonna have a difficult task ahead then
> Da whippin was good though


 Glad you liked it..............



bigox911 said:


> Yeah...gettin back to the grind is no good


What was the dessert that Mer didn't like the inside of??  Was that one of those volcano desserts???  Looked good though!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Doin good  yessir that is a 'Tough Monday', unless you do one of the those vacations that you 'go back to work' to get some rest. Ask boneboy!!!






mudracing101 said:


> All i got were pics on my cell phone, not many but i'll try to load em at home. Friday sure started out like the 13th but it got better once we got in the water. Caught bream and channel cats Friday and Sat, after the morning thunder storm on Sat. The river was really low but my boat did well, 1436 and a kicker, we had to raise the motor and float the sandbar once but it was a fun weekend. Laughed harder than i have in a while, _*The fishing was ok and the cold beer even better. Good food and good friends*_  My fishing buddy made it the whole day and then fell out of the boat at the dock, well he did a backwards flip out of the boat when his cooler kicked out from under him, every body laughed till we cried All in all no one was hurt except for some pride and we had a great weekend.


 Ahl'ight den, that's what makes it worth it all!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Man lookin at those pics will make your back hurt
> 
> The only part he may have stretched the truth just a little was where he said he couldn't lift a beer to his lips...not Bob...I don't believe it




Ain't no way!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

BOBBY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

Lunch-HUGE biscuit wiff gravy and sausage!!!

Dessert-HUGE biscuit wiff homemade blueberry jam!!!


----------



## bigox911 (May 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Glad you liked it..............
> 
> 
> What was the dessert that Mer didn't like the inside of??  Was that one of those volcano desserts???  Looked good though!!!
> ...



Yeap...was kinda like that.  Was called chocolate melting cake


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lunch-HUGE biscuit wiff gravy and sausage!!!
> 
> Dessert-HUGE biscuit wiff homemade blueberry jam!!!


I gained weight just reading that!



bigox911 said:


> Yeap...was kinda like that.  Was called chocolate melting cake


 It looked gooood!  And I gained weight looking at it!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I gained weight just reading that!
> 
> 
> It looked gooood!  And I gained weight looking at it!



And here I was tryin to figure out how to get another whippin from ya!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> And here I was tryin to figure out how to get another whippin from ya!!!



ok, hand over the hat in your avatar & I'll give ya another one!


----------



## bigox911 (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lunch-HUGE biscuit wiff gravy and sausage!!!
> 
> Dessert-HUGE biscuit wiff homemade blueberry jam!!!



Sounds D good 

Yall make the jam?  We're gonna have a ton of them this year


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, hand over the hat in your avatar & I'll give ya another one!





That be J-mans hat....he'd kick my butt if I even touch it



bigox911 said:


> Sounds D good
> 
> Yall make the jam?  We're gonna have a ton of them this year




Yessir we did....Lee we've only got 3 plants, but we get probably 3-4 gallons every year


----------



## bigox911 (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That be J-mans hat....he'd kick my butt if I even touch it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need the recipe.  I think we have 4 or 5...before they started filling up, they were about 15-20 feet tall, and now they're all doubled over full of fruit.  The birds got most of them last year dangit


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I need the recipe.  I think we have 4 or 5...before they started filling up, they were about 15-20 feet tall, and now they're all doubled over full of fruit.  The birds got most of them last year dangit




That's some BIG blueberry bushes.... we've been lucky as far as the birds are concerned, maybe because ours are against the house.

I'll get Teri to give me the recipe fer ya!!


----------



## bigox911 (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's some BIG blueberry bushes.... we've been lucky as far as the birds are concerned, maybe because ours are against the house.
> 
> I'll get Teri to give me the recipe fer ya!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

DANG....da bottom done fell out over here!!! Need it


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 16, 2011)

You can run, but eventually we will put two in yer head.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You can run, but eventually we will put two in yer head.


----------



## bigox911 (May 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You can run, but eventually we will put two in yer head.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2011)

Nice shower here in WACO!!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nice shower here in WACO!!


~sniff~sniff~ yeah, it helped yo stinky self smell better!


----------



## jmfauver (May 16, 2011)

Afternoon folks...Time to get cleaned up and ready for bed 354miles in 1 day is too much driving....


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Afternoon folks...Time to get cleaned up and ready for bed 354miles in 1 day is too much driving....


But necessary!   WB!


----------



## jmfauver (May 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> But necessary!   WB!



It is and will be...but I still hate it!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It is and will be...but I still hate it!


 duly noted, sir!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~sniff~sniff~ yeah, it helped yo stinky self smell better!






Grrrrrrrrrrrr. . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 16, 2011)

Hey Quack I need some 9mm ammo for my new Glock


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey Quack I need some 9mm ammo for my new Glock






Dang drunk arse thief!!!  I want my  Glock back!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang drunk arse thief!!!  I want my  Glock back!!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr. . .


~snicker~snicker~giggle~giggle~ took ya long enough!



Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey Quack I need some 9mm ammo for my new Glock


 *I* ain't speaking to YOU again.............. blowmeofflikeastreetmuffin~~humffff~~~



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang drunk arse thief!!!  I want my  Glock back!!


Need me to do some retrieval work for ya, darlin'??


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *I* ain't speaking to YOU again.............. blowmeofflikeastreetmuffin~~humffff~~~
> 
> 
> Need me to do some retrieval work for ya, darlin'??



Hiya Keebs

You might better pick it up if Quack wants it back before huntin season.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hiya Keebs
> 
> You might better pick it up if Quack wants it back before huntin season.


Mmmmhhhmmm, yeah, come 'round here sweet talkin me NOW, after I done hollered & hollered at ya the last time ya passed through!!
Whatchudoin taking Quack's glock?!?!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mmmmhhhmmm, yeah, come 'round here sweet talkin me NOW, after I done hollered & hollered at ya the last time ya passed through!!
> Whatchudoin taking Quack's glock?!?!



Sowwy Keebs

I didn't take it my son mistook it for mine and for what it's worth I did good to get out of the truck.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Sowwy Keebs
> 
> I didn't take it my son mistook it for mine and for what it's worth I did good to get out of the truck.



Yes you did!!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Sowwy Keebs
> 
> I didn't take it my son mistook it for mine and for what it's worth I did good to get out of the truck.


 I'll let ya slide _~this~_ time!
 Put it in the mail to him, don't want him worrying about it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Sowwy Keebs
> 
> I didn't take it my son mistook it for mine and for what it's worth I did good to get out of the truck.



I heard something about Mill and Bobby's excellent adventure this past weekend.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard something about Mill and Bobby's excellent adventure this past weekend.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Just call me Tex!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


Wake up idjit!!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 16, 2011)

Making the first post from Fishbait's anniversary present.  


Okay, logging out before he catches me. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wake up idjit!!!




I needed my idjit nap


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I needed my idjit nap



It didn't help..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It didn't help..





   Maybe this'll help


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe this'll help



Where's everybudy at? Did Quack have gas again today?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's everybudy at? Did Quack have gas again today?



Either that..or he's paradin around nekkid wiff that _look_ on his face


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Either that..or he's paradin around nekkid wiff that _look_ on his face


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



 Howdy ma'am!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 16, 2011)

OK everyone...I've had it!   I'm going back to work!        Check out the vacation thread!     

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6003368&posted=1#post6003368


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy ma'am!!!


 Hiya paaadner.............



boneboy96 said:


> OK everyone...I've had it!   I'm going back to work!        Check out the vacation thread!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6003368&posted=1#post6003368


----------



## boneboy96 (May 16, 2011)

thnx...now it's off to    I'm beat!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> thnx...now it's off to    I'm beat!



Well deserved


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

I guess the Shogun bunch has crashed too............


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya paaadner.............


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I guess the Shogun bunch has crashed too............



Well, I reckon it's dead in here then


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I reckon it's dead in here then



I am here


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's everybudy at? Did Quack have gas again today?


Maybe he figured out he wasn't a Cowboy either!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am here



 Hey there AJ 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Maybe he figured out he wasn't a Cowboy either!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Maybe he figured out he wasn't a Cowboy either!!


I am going to have to get the back story on this one.


Jeff C. said:


> Hey there AJ



What is up brother Jeff


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am going to have to get the back story on this one.


Check your email!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am going to have to get the back story on this one.
> 
> 
> What is up brother Jeff



Hangin in there, my friend!!! You guys OK??



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Check your email!!



Lickity split


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Check your email!!





Jeff C. said:


> Hangin in there, my friend!!! You guys OK??
> 
> 
> 
> Lickity split



I guess I am not a Cowboy either


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I guess I am not a Cowboy either




Who'd of known...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I guess I am not a Cowboy either


I've been saying it for years!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Who'd of known...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've been saying it for years!!



Been thinking it for years.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've been saying it for years!!



My hat never did stay on....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Been thinking it for years.


Glad we could help you come out of the closet!!.......It feels good to finally admit it to the public......Doesn't it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad we could help you come out of the closet!!.......It feels good to finally admit it to the public......Doesn't it!!




Yeah...it's hard to admit your feminine side


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2011)

quick driveby!
Just got home from a fun filled afternoon evening with Fishbait and his dad. Got two stands put up and pulled all 9 camera's. 
WOW! What a round of pics off of two weeks of birdseed. The spot we picked for Bugsy to shoot a pig with a bow has grown from 4 boars to 12 hogs of all shapes and sizes. Another place had a pic of 10 hogs at 7:34 this evening and the front of Fishbaits 4-wheeler at 7:36! Yep, we ran them off and didn't even know it. Lots of pics all around so it is definitely gonna be a high body count summer!
 My favorite setof pics is a turkey hen in strut. I'll post some tomorrow but i gotta crash tonight, I'm dead tired. Long day and the supper at Huddle House with Fishbro and pops has done flung the sleep monster on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> quick driveby!
> Just got home from a fun filled afternoon evening with Fishbait and his dad. Got two stands put up and pulled all 9 camera's.
> WOW! What a round of pics off of two weeks of birdseed. The spot we picked for Bugsy to shoot a pig with a bow has grown from 4 boars to 12 hogs of all shapes and sizes. Another place had a pic of 10 hogs at 7:34 this evening and the front of Fishbaits 4-wheeler at 7:36! Yep, we ran them off and didn't even know it. Lots of pics all around so it is definitely gonna be a high body count summer!
> My favorite setof pics is a turkey hen in strut. I'll post some tomorrow but i gotta crash tonight, I'm dead tired. Long day and the supper at Huddle House with Fishbro and pops has done flung the sleep monster on me.



10- 4 brudder Rob....was wonderin where you were. Catch ya on the flip flop!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> quick driveby!
> Just got home from a fun filled afternoon evening with Fishbait and his dad. Got two stands put up and pulled all 9 camera's.
> WOW! What a round of pics off of two weeks of birdseed. The spot we picked for Bugsy to shoot a pig with a bow has grown from 4 boars to 12 hogs of all shapes and sizes. Another place had a pic of 10 hogs at 7:34 this evening and the front of Fishbaits 4-wheeler at 7:36! Yep, we ran them off and didn't even know it. Lots of pics all around so it is definitely gonna be a high body count summer!
> My favorite setof pics is a turkey hen in strut. I'll post some tomorrow but i gotta crash tonight, I'm dead tired. Long day and the supper at Huddle House with Fishbro and pops has done flung the sleep monster on me.


Let the slaughter begin!!......Good night Bamer!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> quick driveby!
> Just got home from a fun filled afternoon evening with Fishbait and his dad. Got two stands put up and pulled all 9 camera's.
> WOW! What a round of pics off of two weeks of birdseed. The spot we picked for Bugsy to shoot a pig with a bow has grown from 4 boars to 12 hogs of all shapes and sizes. Another place had a pic of 10 hogs at 7:34 this evening and the front of Fishbaits 4-wheeler at 7:36! Yep, we ran them off and didn't even know it. Lots of pics all around so it is definitely gonna be a high body count summer!
> My favorite setof pics is a turkey hen in strut. I'll post some tomorrow but i gotta crash tonight, I'm dead tired. Long day and the supper at Huddle House with Fishbro and pops has done flung the sleep monster on me.


----------



## Brassman (May 16, 2011)

All alone with nowhere to go.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2011)

Brassman said:


> All alone with nowhere to go.


Hate to bail on ya Bro, but the eyelids are very heavy!!.........Good Night folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hate to bail on ya Bro, but the eyelids are very heavy!!.........Good Night folks!!




Take care Mitch!!! Lose the spurs....


----------



## jmfauver (May 17, 2011)

morning folks...Nothing like 3 hrs sleep to get you ready for a full day of work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks...Nothing like 3 hrs sleep to get you ready for a full day of work



Hopefully work will not look like this






morning jm


----------



## jmfauver (May 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hopefully work will not look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not with the way my luck has been...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2011)

Time to head downstairs and check out the Marriott version of a hot breakfast.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2011)

Oatmeal and cheese toast here today.   Time to hit the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and then


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks...Nothing like 3 hrs sleep to get you ready for a full day of work





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to head downstairs and check out the Marriott version of a hot breakfast.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Oatmeal and cheese toast here today.   Time to hit the
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mornin' Boyz!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Maybe he figured out he wasn't a Cowboy either!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Check your email!!





Jeff C. said:


> Lickity split





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I guess I am not a Cowboy either





Jeff C. said:


> Who'd of known...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've been saying it for years!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Been thinking it for years.





Jeff C. said:


> My hat never did stay on....





Jeff C. said:


> Take care Mitch!!! Lose the spurs....

















jmfauver said:


> morning folks...Nothing like 3 hrs sleep to get you ready for a full day of work


 got your 5 hr energy bottle ready??? 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Hopefully work will not look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good lawd, that'd skeer the beejeezers outta me!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to head downstairs and check out the Marriott version of a hot breakfast.


 later shuggums..............



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Boyz!!!


 Howdeee!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> got your 5 hr energy bottle ready???
> 
> good lawd, that'd skeer the beejeezers outta me!
> 
> ...




Helllllloooo there


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Helllllloooo there


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


>






Good moanin' Keebsy....it's too windy to fish, too cool/windy to pressure wash the house, now if I can just figger out why I shouldn't cut the grass

How's about....I just don't feel like getting _itchy eyes, runny nose, sneezing, dry throat conditions_. Whatcha think??


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good moanin' Keebsy....it's too windy to fish, too cool/windy to pressure wash the house, now if I can just figger out why I shouldn't cut the grass
> 
> How's about....I just don't feel like getting _itchy eyes, runny nose, sneezing, dry throat conditions_. Whatcha think??


 works for me, but then, I already got all that and haven't been on the mower at all this season!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> works for me, but then, I already got all that and haven't been on the mower at all this season!




Sand doesn't do that to me


----------



## jmfauver (May 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Boyz!!!



Morning Jeff




Keebs said:


> got your 5 hr energy bottle ready???
> 
> good lawd, that'd skeer the beejeezers outta me!
> 
> ...



I would be drinking them every hour all day long at this point


----------



## Jranger (May 17, 2011)

Morning folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That runnin on 3 hrs of sleep takes some gettin used to. I do it regularly, but it's gettin tougher....


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sand doesn't do that to me


 I has weeds too!!


jmfauver said:


> Morning Jeff
> I would be drinking them every hour all day long at this point


I would be too!


Jranger said:


> Morning folks!


 Hi!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2011)

ok, back later, got some projects to get done..........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2011)

Morning ya'll, What up?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, What up?



Mending fences, herding cattle, you know, Cowboy stuff!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks!




Didn't see you slip in...mornin' J!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2011)

oh lawd, that bouncing around on a 4-wheeler yesterday has got my spine feeling like a 2 x 4 this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, that bouncing around on a 4-wheeler yesterday has got my spine feeling like a 2 x 4 this morning.



Ooooooooh....know the feelin'. I have to stand up a lot if I'm gonna be on one for any length of time, especially on rough trails.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2011)

say hello to Bugsy's petting zoo....


----------



## jmfauver (May 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That runnin on 3 hrs of sleep takes some gettin used to. I do it regularly, but it's gettin tougher....




it was one of those nights...between the pager and all the driving I was really cranky!



rhbama3 said:


> say hello to Bugsy's petting zoo....



I wanna shoot a piggy


----------



## boneboy96 (May 17, 2011)

Morning everyone....wish me luck.   I'm going back to work today and hopefully I can make it thru the day without falling asleep at the computer.     I am bushed...tired I tell ya!   But it's time to cowboy up and get a move on.    Oh wait, I just remembered...I ain't no cowboy either!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> say hello to Bugsy's petting zoo....



I see some Mountain Oysters....she said she doesn't eat shell fish, that don't qualify does it??? Hopefully she'll chime in...



jmfauver said:


> it was one of those nights...between the pager and all the driving I was really cranky!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna shoot a piggy




Me too, now!!! 



boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone....wish me luck.   I'm going back to work today and hopefully I can make it thru the day without falling asleep at the computer.     I am bushed...tired I tell ya!   But it's time to cowboy up and get a move on.    Oh wait, I just remembered...I ain't no cowboy either!




 

Rollin rollin rollin....keep them dogies rollin....rawhide


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

What's fer lunch???


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 17, 2011)

Frontera


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Frontera





Cheekun salad sammich


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone....wish me luck.   I'm going back to work today and hopefully I can make it thru the day without falling asleep at the computer.     I am bushed...tired I tell ya!   But it's time to cowboy up and get a move on.    Oh wait, I just remembered...I ain't no cowboy either!






BBQBOSS said:


> Frontera


Izz havin messican too.......... 



Jeff C. said:


> Cheekun salad sammich


 sounds good though!


----------



## StriperAddict (May 17, 2011)

Afternoon 
Here's a funny for today...

A minister waited in line to have his car filled with gas just before a long holiday weekend. The attendant worked quickly, but there were many cars ahead of him. Finally, the attendant motioned him toward a vacant pump.
"Reverend," said the young man, "I'm so sorry about the delay. It seems as if everyone waits until the last minute to get ready for a long trip." The minister chuckled, "I know what you mean. It's the same in my business."


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Izz havin messican too..........
> 
> 
> sounds good though!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Afternoon
> Here's a funny for today...
> 
> A minister waited in line to have his car filled with gas just before a long holiday weekend. The attendant worked quickly, but there were many cars ahead of him. Finally, the attendant motioned him toward a vacant pump.
> "Reverend," said the young man, "I'm so sorry about the delay. It seems as if everyone waits until the last minute to get ready for a long trip." The minister chuckled, "I know what you mean. It's the same in my business."





Yeah well, I aint in no hurry to get there


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> say hello to Bugsy's petting zoo....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Cheekun salad sammich



OK...I doctored it up a little by putting it on Hawaiin bread, and having some tortilla chips for the Mexican flare

Purty bad when you quotin yourself!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> OK...I doctored it up a little by putting it on Hawaiin bread, and having some tortilla chips for the Mexican flare
> 
> Purty bad when you quotin yourself!!!


 snicker-snicker.......


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 17, 2011)

Quick Drive BY


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quick Drive BY


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quick Drive BY



Pony up boy!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrr!!  Gotta go to WalMart wit da wife.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr!!  Gotta go to WalMart wit da wife.



Beer run


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr!!  Gotta go to WalMart wit da wife.




Get pics!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Pony up boy!!!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr!!  Gotta go to WalMart wit da wife.



I'll take her for you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Beer run











Jeff C. said:


> Get pics!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I take her for you.






Would you pleazzzzzzzzzzze???  I HATE WALMART!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 17, 2011)

While I was out relic huntin today,I got to experiance this fawn and dig a bullet too.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> While I was out relic huntin today,I got to experiance this fawn and dig a bullet too.



Beautiful little tenderloin 

Can't be more than a day or two old!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2011)

Congratulations on the fawn pic and the Minie ball. 


Howdy folks.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Beautiful little tenderloin
> 
> Can't be more than a day or two old!!


That what I figure


Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations on the fawn pic and the Minie ball.
> 
> 
> Howdy folks.



Thanks Nic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> While I was out relic huntin today,I got to experiance this fawn and dig a bullet too.



That is too cool. Howdy everyone...


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is too cool. Howdy everyone...



Howdy and G'night it's bedtime.First night back on tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations on the fawn pic and the Minie ball.
> 
> 
> Howdy folks.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is too cool. Howdy everyone...




How do there, wranglers???


----------



## slip (May 17, 2011)

Little blues are growing up, and some bird i've yet to ID has moved in the new box ...


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>





Jeff Raines said:


> While I was out relic huntin today,I got to experiance this fawn and dig a bullet too.


That's plumb neat!!


Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations on the fawn pic and the Minie ball.
> 
> 
> Howdy folks.


Hi!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is too cool. Howdy everyone...





slip said:


> Little blues are growing up, and some bird i've yet to ID has moved in the new box ...


----------



## slip (May 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



What? pics not working or something?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

slip said:


> What? pics not working or something?



I sees 'em fine, just not the unidentified bird


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2011)

slip said:


> What? pics not working or something?





Jeff C. said:


> I sees 'em fine, just not the unidentified bird


yeah, what Chief said.............. I dunno what they are...........


----------



## slip (May 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I sees 'em fine, just not the unidentified bird



It wont let me get any where near it ... all i know is its large, brown and has black and white markings on its face ... and it builds a odd looking nest


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2011)

slip said:


> It wont let me get any where near it ... all i know is its large, brown and has black and white markings on its face ... and it builds a odd looking nest


 zoom lens.......


----------



## boneboy96 (May 17, 2011)

Yellow bellied red breasted bed thrasher?   Cool pics though...both of the birds/nest and the fawn/bullet.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> While I was out relic huntin today,I got to experiance this fawn and dig a bullet too.



now that is cool


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 17, 2011)

Just had dozed off when daughter wakes me up yelling the dogs got loose.One of'em figured out how to knock the latch up.

Back to bed now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yellow bellied red breasted bed thrasher?   Cool pics though...both of the birds/nest and the fawn/bullet.



Just had to embellish didn't ya?


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just had to embellish didn't ya?


 you think he wouldn't?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2011)

Almost time to eat bait....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Almost time to eat bait....



Purrrr-fect.....here's some appetizing music fer ya!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2011)

just got finished at work and waiting on Bubbette to get outta the shower so we can go eat some sushi!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2011)

Bait with Bama and Bubbette was awesome. Not sure what I'd do living part time out of town if I didn't have good folks like them to hang out with occasionally. Thanks guys, I had a great time.


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bait with Bama and Bubbette was awesome. Not sure what I'd do living part time out of town if I didn't have good folks like them to hang out with occasionally. Thanks guys, I had a great time.





I wanted to go. 


Stoopid work thingy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I wanted to go.
> 
> 
> Stoopid work thingy.



Work is such a pain in the rear. Who invented it anyway??


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Work is such a pain in the rear. Who invented it anyway??



Same idjuts that invented home loans and college tuition I'm sure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Same idjuts that invented home loans and college tuition I'm sure.



Can we take em' piggie huntin and shoot em' in the butt??


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can we take em' piggie huntin and shoot em' in the butt??



There ain't enough arrows in the world.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just had to embellish didn't ya?



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> There ain't enough arrows in the world.



I keep finding parts to Tripods arra's in my yard. Maybe we can put together a few extras from his spare parts..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bait with Bama and Bubbette was awesome. Not sure what I'd do living part time out of town if I didn't have good folks like them to hang out with occasionally. Thanks guys, I had a great time.





turtlebug said:


> I wanted to go.
> 
> 
> Stoopid work thingy.


You better get Fishbait to make a trap to catch your pet pig. Tractor Supply is out of coon/piglet traps.


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You better get Fishbait to make a trap to catch your pet pig. Tractor Supply is out of coon/piglet traps.



I'm gonna knit myself a whole wooly-booger suit and bare hand me a piglet.


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

Okay, I've seen it all now.  

I feel an investment coming on....     


http://www.nelsonpaint.com/Scentbursttwin.html


----------



## fishbait (May 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm gonna knit myself a whole wooly-booger suit and bare hand me a piglet.



That won't never happen.


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

fishbait said:


> That won't never happen.



Hush up before I superninjarepo your MacBook.    


Love you honey.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2011)

fishbait said:


> That won't never happen.



hey Dude. Apparently there are two families of hogs at Buggles stand. Check the pic on her nose touching thread. Looking at these photo's  i'm losing count of exactly how many pigs are there. just wait till a feeder is going there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, I've seen it all now.
> 
> I feel an investment coming on....
> 
> ...



That could have many uses. 

Officer to Miguel: "Did you get a good look at the person trying to break into your car?"

Miguel to Officer:  "Nope, but I got off 3 rounds of Coyote Urine balls on the sucker. He should stand out pretty good in a crowd"


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hey Dude. Apparently there are two families of hogs at Buggles stand. Check the pic on her nose touching thread. Looking at these photo's  i'm losing count of exactly how many pigs are there. just wait till a feeder is going there.



Must 

fletch

more

arrows






WAIT JUST A DARNED MINUTE! 

There's not a feeder up at Bugsy's Booty Palace? My pigs are starving?    


Grumble... grumble... grumble...


----------



## slip (May 17, 2011)

WHY does it feel like winter again?


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

I gave Fishbaitbutt $30 for corn and my pigs are going to bed with their tummies all rumbly?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, I've seen it all now.
> 
> I feel an investment coming on....
> 
> ...



okay........ they had a potential investor till the claim to attract turkeys with acorn scent.


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay........ they had a potential investor till the claim to attract turkeys with acorn scent.



Fishbait absconded with $30 worth of corn, my piggies are withering away to nothingness and all you can think about is that cross dressing hen of yours?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Must
> 
> fletch
> 
> ...



listen, missy!
You hubby went all Mad Max with a machete in 3 different places on that foodplot trying to find a place we could put a ladder stand away from the trails! 
I've got the first set of batteries charging and bought some 6volts for the feeders. The plan right now is to get the feeders and cams up and running saturday. I should be able to get most if not all of them up there at one time.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait absconded with $30 worth of corn, my piggies are withering away to nothingness and all you can think about is that cross dressing hen of yours?



Thats how we roll....


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> listen, missy!
> You hubby went all Mad Max with a machete in 3 different places on that foodplot trying to find a place we could put a ladder stand away from the trails!
> I've got the first set of batteries charging and bought some 6volts for the feeders. The plan right now is to get the feeders and cams up and running saturday. I should be able to get most if not all of them up there at one time.



BUT THEY'RE HUNGRY!!!!    


sniffle sniffle


sniffle


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats how we roll....



Yeah, yall gonna be rolling each other around in wheelchairs if my piggies are skinny.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> BUT THEY'RE HUNGRY!!!!
> 
> 
> sniffle sniffle
> ...



They are on a diet. Got to get them in shape for their photo shoot.


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> They are on a diet. Got to get them in shape for their photo shoot.



But I need fat booties to aim at.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> But I need fat booties to aim at.




Fishbait used the sugar free grape mix with the corn. Sorry.


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait used the sugar free grape mix with the corn. Sorry.



Well my connection for rotten watermelons is in Gainesville for a week so that's out. 

Fishbait has a fresh supply of Froot Loops. That should do the trick.


----------



## fishbait (May 17, 2011)

You pushing u luck woman.


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

fishbait said:


> You pushing u luck woman.



What?  

It's a family sized box.  


You can keep the ones with marshmallows.  




Netflix Law & Order Criminal Intent Season 2 Episode 7 time.   

Then hopefully some peaceful sleep.


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2011)

HEY!!!!! What's up with that sig line there Bait?



               


Something stinks around here... should probably check your shoes, I think you just STEPPED IN POO!


----------



## fishbait (May 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> HEY!!!!! What's up with that sig line there Bait?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know not of what you speaky.


----------



## Seth carter (May 17, 2011)

who can  guess how long u get suspended for breakin sombodys jaw


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> HEY!!!!! What's up with that sig line there Bait?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Seth carter said:


> who can  guess how long u get suspended for breakin sombodys jaw


I'm guessing you can


----------



## Bubbette (May 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bait with Bama and Bubbette was awesome. Not sure what I'd do living part time out of town if I didn't have good folks like them to hang out with occasionally. Thanks guys, I had a great time.



I enjoyed it too, and everything was on my diet! 



turtlebug said:


> I wanted to go.
> 
> 
> Stoopid work thingy.



We saved you some wasabi.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> We saved you some wasabi.


----------



## Seth carter (May 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm guessing you can



not yet


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> who can  guess how long u get suspended for breakin sombodys jaw


started the summer vacation early, huh? 


RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Her face turned about 4 different colors didn't it?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Her face turned about 4 different colors didn't it?


I will never forget the look on her face!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2011)

i gotta go to bed ya'll. Got a big case in the morning and then i guess i need to work on the feeders before Bugsy's poor wittle pigs starve to death.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i gotta go to bed ya'll. Got a big case in the morning and then i guess i need to work on the feeders before Bugsy's poor wittle pigs starve to death.


G'night Bro!!.......Looks like you got a full day ahead of ya!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 17, 2011)

Passing thru and passing out!      Nite all.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> who can  guess how long u get suspended for breakin sombodys jaw



Who can guess who's gonna get banned if he gets suspended for breaking someone's jaw at school!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Who can guess who's gonna get banned if he gets suspended for breaking someone's jaw at school!




Ummmmmm.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Passing thru and passing out!      Nite all.





boneboy96 said:


> Who can guess who's gonna get banned if he gets suspended for breaking someone's jaw at school!


.......Good night!!


----------



## Seth carter (May 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ummmmmm.....



fine  i know were he lives


----------



## Brassman (May 17, 2011)

And to all a good night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2011)

Brassman said:


> And to all a good night.


Time for me to sign off as well!!......Good night Folks!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2011)

Good morning drivewaders.

It is hump day and no better way to start than


----------



## jmfauver (May 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good morning drivewaders.
> 
> It is hump day and no better way to start than



Morning gobble...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning gobble...



And a good day to you too, jm.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good morning drivewaders.
> 
> It is hump day and no better way to start than


I'll take two please.............. no, not two pots, two of the whole set up.............. OY, why isn't today Friday???
Mornin Gobbler!



jmfauver said:


> Morning gobble...


Mernin Mikey!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 18, 2011)

Morning all.   Have a humptity dumptity hump day ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.   Have a humptity dumptity hump day ya'll.


 is right.............


----------



## jmfauver (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll take two please.............. no, not two pots, two of the whole set up.............. OY, why isn't today Friday???
> Mornin Gobbler!
> 
> 
> Mernin Mikey!




Morning Keebs



boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.   Have a humptity dumptity hump day ya'll.



Morning BB.....


----------



## bigox911 (May 18, 2011)

Mornin Jacklegs and Dribblers


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin Jacklegs and Dribblers


 Mornin Birfday Boy................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

Mernin'....I'za Jackleg!!!


----------



## Jranger (May 18, 2011)

Mornin folks...Headed to Pine Mnt...


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin'....I'za Jackleg!!!


 I thought you said you were.............. uuuhh, nebermind........


Jranger said:


> Mornin folks...Headed to Pine Mnt...


 you going to elfiii's place?!?!?!


----------



## Jranger (May 18, 2011)

Keebs;6006392 [COLOR="Red" said:
			
		

> you going to elfiii's place[/COLOR]?!?!?!



Nah, joined a club down there and need to get my camper outta the driveway. I'll BOLO for Elfi's place though...


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Nah, joined a club down there and need to get my camper outta the driveway. I'll BOLO for Elfi's place though...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks...Headed to Pine Mnt...



Mornin' dude!!



Keebs said:


> I thought you said you were.............. uuuhh, nebermind........
> 
> you going to elfiii's place?!?!?!




I iz bof!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I iz bof!!!




 TMI









TMI











TMI








LALALALALLALA I can't hear you!!!LALALALALLALA


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2011)

Morning ya'll , im not even gonna ask what all that means


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> TMI
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Can ya hear me now???*


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll , im not even gonna ask what all that means



stpppp spppttt spppttt stttppp....I'll tell ya later!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll , im not even gonna ask what all that means


 y? uskeered? 


Jeff C. said:


> *Can ya hear me now???*





Jeff C. said:


> stpppp spppttt spppttt stttppp....I'll tell ya later!!!


 you better not!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

I'm on go cut some weeds, fo I get in twubble!!! 

She knows who I'm talkin to


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm on go cut some weeds, fo I get in twubble!!!
> 
> She knows who I'm talkin to


 Don't forgit your mask & oxygen tank!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

what's fer lunch?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2011)

hogs and bones bbq sandwich


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> hogs and bones bbq sandwich


 hogs & bones??  whatchutalkinboutWillis?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2011)

Eatin joint in front of Lowes, bbq, fries, ribs and such . Whereyoubeengirl?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Eatin joint in front of Lowes, bbq, fries, ribs and such . Whereyoubeengirl?


Loco's used to be there.............. nope, ain't been to Tifton in I don't know how long! I lead a sheltered life...........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't forgit your mask & oxygen tank!




Aaaachewwww.....say what??? 



Keebs said:


> what's fer lunch?



SOS



mudracing101 said:


> hogs and bones bbq sandwich



Mmmmmmmmmmm.....dat sounds goood!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Aaaachewwww.....say what???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 jusss what I thought!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

mongolian beef and chicky wings for lunch. I'm needing a power nap.

Just curious if an american-hating Saudi woman spits on you, how many licks do you think it would take to get to the ooey gooey center?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> mongolian beef and chicky wings for lunch. I'm needing a power nap.
> 
> Just curious if an american-hating Saudi woman spits on you, how many licks do you think it would take to get to the ooey gooey center?


I'da shared that lunch wiff ya & some wasabi too!
I think I could make QUICK work of that equation if it happened to me!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> jusss what I thought!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> mongolian beef and chicky wings for lunch. I'm needing a power nap.
> 
> Just curious if an american-hating Saudi woman spits on you, how many licks do you think it would take to get to the ooey gooey center?



She'd know for a fact, that I was an Infidel...


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

Oh my.............

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6006941&postcount=29


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Loco's used to be there.............. nope, ain't been to Tifton in I don't know how long! I lead a sheltered life...........



Nope Loco's is across the street past the light, this is in front of Lowes where Backyard Burger used to be. You do need to get out more


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope Loco's is across the street past the light, this is in front of Lowes where Backyard Burger used to be. You do need to get out more


 tell me 'bout it!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 18, 2011)

*old school*


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 new job???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> new job???



Had a song stuck in my head and had to share it.


Plus fried Iguana for lunch.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh my.............
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6006941&postcount=29



a member since 2006 with 11 posts? i smell a rat....


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Had a song stuck in my head and had to share it.
> 
> _*
> Plus fried Iguana for lunch*_.


 _*4 REA**L**???*_



rhbama3 said:


> a member since 2006 with 11 posts? i smell a rat....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*4 REA**L**???*_



BBQ's Iguana is da bomb..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> a member since 2006 with 11 posts? i smell a rat....


Let see if savage catches that smell 


Keebs said:


> _*4 REA**L**???*_



Tastes like chicken.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Verse 3


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Let see if savage catches that smell
> 
> 
> Tastes like chicken.



I thought it tasted more like eagle but stringier than kangaroo. Must be the spices.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> a member since 2006 with 11 posts? i smell a rat....



Not sure about a rat, but IT does smell a little froggy..


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BBQ's Iguana is da bomb..





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Let see if savage catches that smell
> Tastes like chicken.


I'm feeling a "tug" on my leg........... hhhmmm...........



rhbama3 said:


> I thought it tasted more like eagle but stringier than kangaroo. Must be the spices.....


Now I KNOW I gotta put shorts on, you three at the same time, it'll get deep quick!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm feeling a "tug" on my leg........... hhhmmm...........
> 
> 
> Now I KNOW I gotta put shorts on, you three at the same time, it'll get deep quick!!



Just wait'll the short shortbus arrives in Tifton from leesburg tomorrow night.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not sure about a rat, but IT does smell a little froggy..


ribbit~ribbit~


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just wait'll the short shortbus arrives in Tifton from leesburg tomorrow night.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


 looks like I may be "broadening my horizons" shortly.............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> looks like I may be "broadening my horizons" shortly.............



I'll drink to that


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> looks like I may be "broadening my horizons" shortly.............



Do we have a head count for tomorrow night? Any restraining orders still in effect?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll drink to that


 mee toooo!



rhbama3 said:


> Do we have a head count for tomorrow night? Any restraining orders still in effect?


Head count is around 10 last check & uuuuuhhhh, hold on, lemme make one phone call................................ ok, all restraining orders are cleared!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> mee toooo!
> 
> 
> Head count is around 10 last check & uuuuuhhhh, hold on, lemme make one phone call................................ ok, all restraining orders are cleared!!



What kind of food joint we goin to?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> mee toooo!
> 
> 
> Head count is around 10 last check & uuuuuhhhh, hold on, lemme make one phone call................................ ok, all restraining orders are cleared!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

Well ain't that sweet. UPS kindly delivered my iPad smartcover, but delivery of the actual iPad isn't scheduled til June 1st. 


Guess I'll walk around playing with a pink piece of plastic for another week. 

Ribs tomorrow night with a few of my most loved peeps!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What kind of food joint we goin to?



I think it's Chili's. We can go to Shoney's afterwards for some good food and strawberry pie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I think it's Chili's. We can go to Shoney's afterwards for some good food and strawberry pie.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well ain't that sweet. UPS kindly delivered my iPad smartcover, but delivery of the actual iPad isn't scheduled til June 1st.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll walk around playing with a pink piece of plastic for another week.
> ...



How can you eat ribs when your poor little pigs are starving in stewart county? they are just wandering around the foodplot looking for some sign that they havent been forgotten.


----------



## david w. (May 18, 2011)

Evening folks...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



yeah, i better get back to working on feeders before certain WOW's get bowed up on me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

Afternoon all !!  Headed to work shortly.


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> How can you eat ribs when your poor little pigs are starving in stewart county? they are just wandering around the foodplot looking for some sign that they havent been forgotten.



Shush, there are more important issues at hand. I'm touching up my roots right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!  Headed to work shortly.



Afternoon sir.



turtlebug said:


> Shush, there are more important issues at hand. I'm touching up my roots right now.


----------



## Jranger (May 18, 2011)

Back from a long day of draggin' campers around in Pine Mtn... Afternoon folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Back from a long day of draggin' campers around in Pine Mtn... Afternoon folks



Campers as in big boxy thingy's on wheels, or campers as in roly poly touristas with binoculars and cameras?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What kind of food joint we goin to?


Chillie's............. 


rhbama3 said:


>






turtlebug said:


> Well ain't that sweet. UPS kindly delivered my iPad smartcover, but delivery of the actual iPad isn't scheduled til June 1st.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll walk around playing with a pink piece of plastic for another week.
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> I think it's Chili's. We can go to Shoney's afterwards for some good food and strawberry pie.





david w. said:


> Evening folks...


 where you been, man???


rhbama3 said:


> yeah, i better get back to working on feeders before certain WOW's get bowed up on me.


Yeah, LilD is wanting to grill Tbug on the finer points of bow hunting.......... she'll need practice......... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!  Headed to work shortly.





turtlebug said:


> Shush, there are more important issues at hand. I'm touching up my roots right now.


 I hi-lighted last night................


----------



## Jranger (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Campers as in big boxy thingy's on wheels, or campers as in roly poly touristas with binoculars and cameras?



The wheelie things, although the latter sounds like it might be fun...


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Back from a long day of draggin' campers around in Pine Mtn... Afternoon folks


 took ya that long to move one out of the driveway??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

Only 15 more working days til Albany and PCB!!


----------



## david w. (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Chillie's.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...




finding a new place to live....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I think it's Chili's. We can go to Shoney's afterwards for some good food and strawberry pie.



I dont think they serve beer at Shoneys


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I hi-lighted last night................



Sheesh, I'm startin to feel left out. Roots, highlights.......


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Shush, there are more important issues at hand. I'm touching up my roots right now.





Keebs said:


> Chillie's.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Women


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 15 more working days til Albany and PCB!!





david w. said:


> finding a new place to live....


 any luck??


mudracing101 said:


> I dont think they serve beer at Shoneys


  tell'em mudster!!  We could go to da Pub.......... City Limits is no more, correct??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sheesh, I'm startin to feel left out. Roots, highlights.......



Come on


----------



## Jranger (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> took ya that long to move one out of the driveway??



Wife was with me... I think she had to go make a scrape at every other exit to and from...


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Women


what? you're a cowboy???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what? you're a cowboy???



Just call me Tex.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> any luck??
> 
> tell'em mudster!!  We could go to da Pub.......... City Limits is no more, correct??



No more City Limits but i never went there anyways, enjoyed the outside and a fire more


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sheesh, I'm startin to feel left out. Roots, highlights.......


I'll bring a polishing rag for you tomorrow night, K? hugs!


mudracing101 said:


> Come on I'll do your hair if ya do mine!


  uuhh, you ain't met MC yet, huh?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Jranger said:


> Wife was with me... I think she had to go make a scrape at every other exit to and from...


Gotcha, I know some women like that...............


----------



## david w. (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> any luck??
> 
> tell'em mudster!!  We could go to da Pub.......... City Limits is no more, correct??



naaa,Not yet.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just call me Tex.









mudracing101 said:


> No more City Limits but i never went there anyways, enjoyed the outside and a fire more


I do know, but there are times it was nice............ I went to see Colt Ford when he was there.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what? you're a cowboy???



Over my head , but its 5 gotta run Im out


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2011)

david w. said:


> naaa,Not yet.


 sowwy.


Ok, time to lock it down & shut it up!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll bring a polishing rag for you tomorrow night, K? hugs!
> 
> uuhh, you ain't met MC yet, huh??
> 
> ...



Stop that


----------



## jmfauver (May 18, 2011)

so if you get woke up at 3am and don't get home until 5pm,do you still have to account for the lunch break you did not get?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> so if you get woke up at 3am and don't get home until 5pm,do you still have to account for the lunch break you did not get?






Dang that sucks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> so if you get woke up at 3am and don't get home until 5pm,do you still have to account for the lunch break you did not get?



Yes, no, maybe,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I honestly don't know..


----------



## deerehauler (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

deerehauler said:


>






Sweet AR you got there DJ, we need to get together kill some piggies!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweet AR you got there DJ, we need to get together kill some piggies!!



Yep thanks to you I came home from FPG with a bad craving to get me one and it did not go away 

I am ready to knock some kind of critter down now!


----------



## slip (May 18, 2011)

that didnt take long .. she sure likes chicken feathers in her nest though.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweet AR you got there DJ, we need to get together kill some piggies!!





deerehauler said:


> Yep thanks to you I came home from FPG with a bad craving to get me one and it did not go away
> 
> I am ready to knock some kind of critter down now!


Me me me...I wanna come and kill somethang!


----------



## deerehauler (May 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Me me me...I wanna come and kill somethang!



I feel a anual slaying trip needs set up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Me me me...I wanna come and kill somethang!





Sounds like a trip to da farm is forthcoming!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

Evenin'.....Y'all got it goin on!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like a trip to da farm is forthcoming!!!



How forthcoming??


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

hey everybody, quack, jeff c , boneboy deerehauler, and miguel cervantes. just running by for a quick dip in the creek been kinda busy lately no time for driveling.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Hey Tripod and BigOx. Look what I found on the job site today!!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How forthcoming??


Evening! 

And yes when are you setting this up?



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'.....Y'all got it goin on!!!



Howdy!



killa86 said:


> hey everybody, quack, jeff c , boneboy deerehauler, and miguel cervantes. just running by for a quick dip in the creek been kinda busy lately no time for driveling.



Hey Killa


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hey everybody, quack, jeff c , boneboy deerehauler, and miguel cervantes. just running by for a quick dip in the creek been kinda busy lately no time for driveling.



Evenin killa!!


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

im noticin folks a tryin to set up a piggy killin kin i come. i love killin piggys in any fashion even booty shootin ifn thats what it takes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> im noticin folks a tryin to set up a piggy killin kin i come. i love killin piggys in any fashion even booty shootin ifn thats what it takes



As long as you don't get excited and start chootin cows..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>




Old school 



rhbama3 said:


> Just wait'll the short shortbus arrives in Tifton from leesburg tomorrow night.





rhbama3 said:


> Do we have a head count for tomorrow night? Any restraining orders still in effect?



I may try to make it, but if I do it'll be on one of dees. Dis is old school Tripod





david w. said:


> Evening folks...



Evenin bud!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!  Headed to work shortly.



Sorry bout that dude.....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just call me Tex.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like a trip to da farm is forthcoming!!!





deerehauler said:


> Evening!
> 
> And yes when are you setting this up?
> 
> ...





killa86 said:


> im noticin folks a tryin to set up a piggy killin kin i come. i love killin piggys in any fashion even booty shootin ifn thats what it takes




Y'all makin me wanna kill sumpin!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Tripod and BigOx. Look what I found on the job site today!!!
> View attachment 602074



Thats awesome , Bro!!!!  






What is it?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats awesome , Bro!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like a jackleg


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like a jackleg



That sure don't look like any jackleg i've met...er......seen. 
Just looks like dirt with some sort of metal thingy sticking in it.


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As long as you don't get excited and start chootin cows..



nope cows is too big but there mighty tasty.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like a jackleg



Perzactly...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As long as you don't get excited and start chootin cows..





Let`s go!  I can clean a cow good as I can a deer... 

From start to finish.


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Tripod and BigOx. Look what I found on the job site today!!!
> View attachment 602074



what is that jackleg tryin to pull over on everybody.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

well, two hours of tampering with feeders has me frustrated. We had issues with several last year but didn't fix it when we pulled them. Now i need to go to Tractor supply and buy parts for one, and need to fix the funnels in 2 others. 
Bugsy's buffet will be up and running saturday morning but the jury is out on the other 3 places. It's okay. Fishbaits coming and he can fix anything!


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Let`s go!  I can clean a cow good as I can a deer...
> 
> From start to finish.



okay nic you got me interested and theres alot more meat on a cow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How forthcoming??




I dunno, let me see who's where??






killa86 said:


> hey everybody, quack, jeff c , boneboy deerehauler, and miguel cervantes. just running by for a quick dip in the creek been kinda busy lately no time for driveling.





Sup killa ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

Did PBradley find anybody to work on his lawnmower??


----------



## deerehauler (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> okay nic you got me interested and theres alot more meat on a cow





Remember, yearlins`, and-or steers. Them others are too tough. Ain`t worth the trouble.


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Remember, yearlins`, and-or steers. Them others are too tough. Ain`t worth the trouble.



i love tender ribeyes


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 18, 2011)

Evening Folks.  Been awhile , lots going on here.  Just NEEDED to take a moment and stop by to says my Howdy's


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

whats up laneybird,bama and redneck maguiver


----------



## Laneybird (May 18, 2011)

Hello Drivelers!!!













Sup?


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, let me see who's where??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



choot nothin been tryin to scavenge up some work we been slow.


----------



## deerehauler (May 18, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Folks.  Been awhile , lots going on here.  Just NEEDED to take a moment and stop by to says my Howdy's



Howdy!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 18, 2011)

Hiya DH,  Killa, Laney


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Folks.  Been awhile , lots going on here.  Just NEEDED to take a moment and stop by to says my Howdy's


Sounds like you got things about wrapped up and ready to ride.


----------



## Laneybird (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> whats up laneybird,bama and redneck maguiver



What's up? Ya'll making me hungry, that's what's up!



I used to get a half a cow about every 6 months. Best steaks, roast's and all the other cuts. Told my wife the other day, I've got to find another farmer that provides the cow. I've got the butcher, just need the cow. Can't stand to get a steak from the store. They are not anything I've had from the beef I've been getting. 

Farmer died, I cried!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Perzactly...




That thing will feel right at home here.... 



Nicodemus said:


> Let`s go!  I can clean a cow good as I can a deer...
> 
> From start to finish.







Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Folks.  Been awhile , lots going on here.  Just NEEDED to take a moment and stop by to says my Howdy's





Laneybird said:


> Hello Drivelers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Evenin Kim, Lane!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like you got things about wrapped up and ready to ride.



I hope so.  Man I need it too.

Travis spent 7 days in the hospital with an infection in his chest, got him home last wed.  then after a 5 year battle with cancer, I lost my Dad..

I need a getaway...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> What's up? Ya'll making me hungry, that's what's up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to talk to Snowy..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 18, 2011)

Hey Jeff...


----------



## Laneybird (May 18, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiya DH,  Killa, Laney





Jeff C. said:


> That thing will feel right at home here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Howdy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I hope so.  Man I need it too.
> 
> Travis spent 7 days in the hospital with an infection in his chest, got him home last wed.  then after a 5 year battle with cancer, I lost my Dad..
> 
> I need a getaway...



Yes sir you do.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes sir you do.



I think maybe after 1600 miles, 7 nights sleeping outdoors, and then finally at DOG,  recon someone will save me some of that APPLE PIE???  I will be amighty parched by then...


----------



## Laneybird (May 18, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I hope so.  Man I need it too.
> 
> Travis spent 7 days in the hospital with an infection in his chest, got him home last wed.  then after a 5 year battle with cancer, I lost my Dad..
> 
> I need a getaway...



Never met you or Travis, but hope he's feeling better. Sorry about your dad. Lost mine 28 yrs ago. He was 50 and now I'm 53. Miss him bad. He was one heck of a fisherman!


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I hope so.  Man I need it too.
> 
> Travis spent 7 days in the hospital with an infection in his chest, got him home last wed.  then after a 5 year battle with cancer, I lost my Dad..
> 
> I need a getaway...



you dont need a getaway you need a gone. sorry to hear bout ur dad


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 18, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Never met you or Travis, but hope he's feeling better. Sorry about your dad. Lost mine 28 yrs ago. He was 50 and now I'm 53. Miss him bad. He was one heck of a fisherman!



Thanks,  Dad was 81.  he held ontill friday.  Thursday ( the 12th ) was him and moms 60th anniversary.


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

its getting close


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

to the time


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

when nic shuts this


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

one down


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

and another is opened up


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

knife it nic


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

somebody crank up a new one!


----------

